# von WoW zu War



## wicked_Shaman (11. Januar 2009)

Hiho.

Seit ich wieder bei WoW so ziemlich alles clear habe merke ich da werd ich eigtl nicht lang bei bleiben können. Dauernd die selben inis stundenlang zu raiden ist ziemlich öde und nicht wirklich das was ich mir beim spielen erhoffe. Nun steht War als Option da erneut richtig Spaß bei einem mmorpg zu haben^^
Nur bevor ich hier großartig Geld ausgebe um festzustellen ich reaktivier mein WoW Account doch lieber wieder möchte ich einiges Fragen:

Wer hat von WoW zu War gewechselt und blieb nun auch bei War und wieso?^^

Gibt es eigtl eine Testversion (sowie 10tage trial bei WoW) habe echt nichts gefunden in der art

Ist auf den Servern wirklich soviel Action wie es die Entwickler einem versprechen?

inwiefern funktioniert die Charaktergestlatung? Kann ich Rüstungen mit hohem Niveu selber anfertigen, wirken sich skillungen direkt aus ect...


Hoffe ich stelle damit keine Fragen die hier selbsterklären erscheinen^^

MFG


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Grüß dich ...

Ich habe von WoW zur war gewechselt als War rausgekommen ist ...das war noch vor wotlk (wotlk hab ich trozdem gespielt auch t7 bla)... Wieso War? ich mag die Raue Welt ...ich finde die Klassen und Völker cool ...auch das ganze RvR systhem spricht mich sehr an ...und auch die vielen/schnellen patches von Mythic ..da wird viel gearbeitet und das merkt man ...mir ist es egal wenn das spiel keine 11millionen spieler hat ..die server sind trozdem voll.

-Eine Testversion von Warhammer gibt es "noch" nicht.

-Ja auf den Servern ist viellos (jedenfall auf den vollen...gibt auch einige die sich dann Geisterserverschimpfen...da sollte man sich dann vor der Charerstellung etwas informieren ..bzw hier die sufu nutzen)... Auf besagten vollen Servern geht eigentlich im bereich von 8 Uhr morgens bis zum nächsten tag um ja 3 uhr ...im RvR immer was ...(bin gerade auch noch mitm 50 mann trupp unterwegs ..okay es ist auch schon fast 2 uhr.

-Die charaktergestaltung hm ...Ausblend funktionen einiger items wie in WoW (helm umhang...)..Narben im gesicht Augenklappe..tattos Ohrringe ect...   Gildenwappen auf dem Umhang (wenn gewollt/mitgliedeinergilde die den nötigen Rang für einen Umhang hat).  Du kannst deine Gegenstände einfärben.  Crafting für Gear gibts nicht...als berufe hast du die wahl zwischen Tränkeherstellungg und Juwelenherstelllen ..und diverse klein berufe.
An die Rüstungen mit hohem Niveau kommst du nur durchs RvR oder in dem man instanzen durchmacht ...wobei die richtig richtig guten rüstungen ..ja ...das ist halt die mischung aus viel RvR ..deinem Rufrang ...dem Einnehmen der Feindlichen stadt ...dem Bezwingen des dortigen Königs (Schlachtzug dungeon dann PvE 24Mann~)

mfg


----------



## Sino123 (11. Januar 2009)

Hi,
Ich hab von WoW zu War gewechselt aus den selben Gründen.
Von einer Testversion hab ich selber noch nichts gehört..
Allerdings hatte ich einen 8-Tage Testaccount bei Saturn gefunden, den sie da immernoch verkaufen.

Was die Server betrifft ist es entscheidend, welchen Server du dir aussuchst und welche Fraktion du dann spielst.
Auf manchen Servern ist eine der beiden Fraktionen zu stark, d.h. du solltest dich vorher informieren.

Was das selber anfertigen von Rüstungen betrifft, geht das glaub ich nicht, da die Berufe in War stark im Hintergrund sind.
Zu den Skillungen kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich selber nooch nicht weitgekommen bin.

Ich hoffe ich gebe keine falsche Information weiter.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## n0rSly (11. Januar 2009)

hi

also ich habe von wow zu war und von war wieder zu wow gewechselt!
naja ich liebe eigl pvp aber bei war naja du musst dich aufjeden fall mit der grafik von war anfreunden können (bzw sie so schön finden) ,
 ich finde war ist so ein ganz gutes spiel aber in wow wenn da ein bg aufgeht finde ich ist es etwas besonderes und so wird es bei mir (und meiner gilde) auch behandelt ,bei war geht alle 5minuetn ein Szenario (ist wie ein bg) auf und wenn es fertig ist geht es von vorne los pro  Gebiet gibt es immer 3-5 bg´s diese werden 10level rauf und unter gespielt und nach mindestens 5 level in diesem Gebiet hast du eigl kein bock mehr allerdings musst du Szenarios machen da du mit dem leveln sonst sau lange brauchst (so wars bei mir) 

naja zum Thema action ich finde es nicht so pralle weil es imemr das selbe ist die ersten schlachte sind für dich episch gänsehautfeeling und einfach nur freund aber ab so burgenraid 3 oder 4 wirds immer das selbe *FINDE ICH*!!!

handwerkssysthem habe ich kaum gemacht da es mir selber kein spaß gemacht hat


und nein es gibt keine testversion

ich weiß ich habe hier alles ziemlich im negativen aufgeschrieben wäre ich buffed und müsste Punkte geben würde ich wow so 90 Punkte und war 85 geben da es eigl schon nen schönes Spiel ist aber halt so immer das selbe ist

(nochmal für alle das ist meine meinung und bitte flamt mich jetzt nicht zu danke )

lg norsly


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Achja die Skillungen ... Da hast du einmal die Skillung für deinen Char ...Da bekommst du halt bis lvl 40 Punkte ...die du ähnlich wie in WoW   auf 3 Skill"Bäume" verteilen kannst ..diese verbessern halt den Schaden/wirkung der für diesen Skilltree speziefischen angriffe. Außerdem kannst du dort neue Attacken /Taktiken skillen.

Dessweiteren gibt es noch nen zweiten Skillbaum in den du Punkte reinverteilen kannst die du durch deinen "Rufrang" bekommst ...dein Rufrang geht bis lvl 80 ...also nicht nur lvl 40 wie das Max spieler lvl. In diesem Skillbaum kannst du sachen wie  +Str +int +Live ect ... +2crit usw skillen ..auch sachen wie +Moral für das Töten von Dunkelelfen ..oder mehr erhalt von Gold im RVR ect. Pro Rufrang hast du dafür einen Skillpunkt.

Edit: Achja norsly ...verstehe dich schon ...gibt sehr sehr viele wow Spieler für die Warhammer nix ist ...ich glaube auch nicht das du nen char auf 40 gespielt hast...macht auch nichts...was du gegen die Grafik hast versteh ich nich so ganz ..sie ist ne bessere wow grafik...und dieser sehr ähnlich.

Gut wen der Punkt abschreckt das es in WAR um Burgeneroberungen geht der ist halt hier falsch ..denn darum geht es in War und das steht auch so auf der Packung drauf ;D 

Das dies allerdings langweilig ist kann ich nicht bestätigen ...denn Taktisch gibt es ne Menge möglichkeiten einen Angriff oder eben eine Verteidigung zu gestalten... ansonsten..ja die Berufe erscheinen etwas langweilig ..aber man braucht diese auch nicht  unbedingt um was im spiel zu reißen ..meist reicht es wenn es pro gilde 2-3 Leute gibt die den Beruf können :> Weil groß geld verdienen  ist damit ja auch nicht ...Das Gold braucht man sowieso für die Burgen um diese zu bezahlen ect.


----------



## n0rSly (11. Januar 2009)

@kurzes offtopic 

ich habe bis lvl 39 gespielt und hatte dein keine Lust mehr meine Gilde war gebe ich zu doof (haben nie was gemacht) hatte nur ein Freund (panzaa mein dicker ork =) naja und war halt mal kurz ini und wiegesagt ne menge Burgenschlachten aber ich finde hin gehen wachen umhauen katas und ramme aufbauen alles kaputt machen und dann Verteidiger kaputt hauen und dann fertig 3stunde das selbe wieder  dannach 1 Stunde später Verteidiger das macht finde ich kein Spaß weil ich nicht (wie z.b. guild wars) so eine bereichslinie gesehen habe der so alles war immer vom Szenarios abhängig und ich wollte das Spiel spielen um Leute im gebiet kaputte hauen aber net im bg das war mein größtes Problem


----------



## joekay (11. Januar 2009)

Hab erst WoW, dann HdRo und dann AOC gespielt bis ich bis zu release von WAR dann gewechselt und geblieben bin. Wotlk hat mich gar nicht mehr interessiert.

Mich persönlich spricht die Ungezwungenheit in WAR an. Ich komme on und mach eigentlich was ich will und muss dabei nicht achten genug Tränke zu haben oder genug Geld zum reppen oder sowas. Meistens geh ich in Szenarien bis ich im regionalen chat mal was von aktivitäten im RVR lese. Dann schließe ich mich da an und tu mein bestes für den Sieg meiner Fraktion.

Die Grafik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber sicherlich nicht hässlich: http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/nordpass18933c07jpg.jpg

Das Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip ist besonders für WoWler extrem gewöhnungsbedürftig, da es dort ja Stein-Stein-Stein lautet aber es gibt den Schlachten etwas mehr Tiefe und offenbahrt in einer scheinbar undurchdringlichen Phalanx von Gegnern Schwächen. Jede Klasse hat ihre Konterklasse(n). Mir persönlich gefällt es mittlerweile.

Die Leute sind scheinbar erwachsener. Es wird nicht stundenlang in einem überregionalen chat rumgespammt, zumindest hab ichs noch nicht erlebt. Gelegentliche, kindische Streitereien im Chat und ein paar Idioten, die versuchen den anderen den Spielspaß zu vermiesen, gibts in jedem MMO. Anfangs kommt einem die community still vor, weil wohl hauptsächlich im Gilden und Allianzchannel (mehrere Gilden zusammengeschlossen ergeben eine Allianz) kommuniziert wird. Will man rege Konversation, so suche man sich bitte eine Gilde.

Die Kämpfe sind abwechslungsreich. Kein Kampf gleicht dem anderen, geht man in Instanzen läuft alles nach dem gleichen Schema ab. Für RVR joint man normalerweise offenen Gruppen (wo dich keiner nach deinem equip fragt) und hat damit immer ein anderes Setup. Mir gefällt das und ich genieße es wenn ein taktischer Zug Erfolg zeigt und die Gegner zu laufen beginnen.


Es gibt übrigens kein Handwerk mit dem du dir Waffen oder Rüstungen bauen kannst. Die gibts nur über Quests oder als Belohnung für RVR, bzw. den Rang, den du darin erreicht hast. Du kannst sie nur mit Talismanherstellung (ähnlich dem Juwelenschleifen) verbessern.


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Na...szenarien zu spielen finde ich auch doof ...habe einen char durch Pve hochgezogen und einen durch Szenarien ...szenarien gehen minimal schneller ...ne gute mischung aus beidem machts ... Und die Angesprochene Gilde von dir ..ja das ist auch ein Faktor in War der weise gewählt werden muss ;D


----------



## n0rSly (11. Januar 2009)

also ich empfehle dir kaufe dir war und spiele die ersten 30 kostenlosen tage und entscheide dannach =)


----------



## Anusanna (11. Januar 2009)

Joekay hat es schon sehr schön und detailliert beschrieben.
Aber einen Tipp hab ich noch. Wenn Du es Dir kaufst wird nach einem direkten wechsel von WoW ein... "aha, ähh das ist ja irgendwie anders und komisch" Effekt eintreten. So war es bei mir. Sei darauf gefasst das es ein komplett anderes Spiel ist in das Du Dich ggf. erst hineinquälen musst. Bei mir war es sogar so, dass ich bei Lvl 26 abbrach und nach 3 oder 4 Wochen nen neuen Char erstellt habe. Damit begann WAR erst für mich! Jetzt möchte ich kein anderes MMO mehr spielen und über WoW kann ich nurnoch schmunzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn ich da ans farmen und den Equipwahn denke wird mir schlecht...


----------



## Klos1 (11. Januar 2009)

Ich hab von Wow zu War gewechselt und blieb dabei. Das ganze hat nur einen Grund. Ich steh auf guten PVP und den konnte man bis zu Warhammer nirgends besser erfahren, als in Daoc. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Seit War hat sich das aber nun geändert. Das RVR-Prinzip wurde übernommen und in meinen Augen sehr sinnvoll ausgebaut.

Wow kann das nicht ansatzweise bieten. Dafür kann War nicht ansatzweise bieten, was Wow in Sachen PVE bietet. Deswegen ist für mich zumindest der Fall klar.
Stehst du auf PVP, dann War. Stehst du auf PVE, dann Wow oder Lotro.


----------



## Lurgg (11. Januar 2009)

Servus, also ich bin auch von WoW, über HdRO, zurück zu WoW und dann nach WAR gekommen^^

Wieviel PvP aktion ist liegt natürlich immer am Server, aber grundsätzlich ist eig immer was los.

Warum ich gewechselt hab? WoW ist nichtmehr das was es einmal war, ganz einfach.
WoW ist scheiße geworden (sry wegen der ausdrucksweise aber mir fällt zu dem Müll nichts anderes ein)
Wie man so ein geniales Spiel so derart verstümmeln kann is mir unbegreiflich

WoW ist n witz geworden im gegensatz zu früher


----------



## Acuria (11. Januar 2009)

Glaubst du in WAR wird es anders sein?

Da machste dann keine Stundenlangen Raids sondern Stundenlange Rvr Schlachten.
Vielleicht solltest du ersteinmal überlegen was genau du eigentlich willst.


----------



## Areson (11. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wow kann das nicht ansatzweise bieten. Dafür kann War nicht ansatzweise bieten, was Wow in Sachen PVE bietet. Deswegen ist für mich zumindest der Fall klar.
> Stehst du auf PVP, dann War. Stehst du auf PVE, dann Wow oder Lotro.





Das kann man so überhaupt nicht sagen. 

Man kann das PvP von WAR überhaupt nicht mit dem PvP von WoW vergleichen. Ich habe damals die Beta von WAR mit gespielt und hatte auch gleich einen Acc von Anfang an. Ich bin damals gewechselt, weil ich Fan vom Warhammer Universum bin und weil mir das PvP in WoW keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat. Im Alterac laufen alle an sich vorbei, Hauptsache es geht alles schnell. Dann kommt WAR raus. Ein reines PvP/RvR Spiel. Das ist doch optimal dachte ich mir. Nach kurzer Zeit gefällt einem dann auch die Grafik von WAR, also WoW den Rücken gekehrt. 

Aber irgendwann merkt man, das man das PvP überhaupt nicht mit dem von WoW vergleichen kann. Irgendwann nervt es, dass man von 10 Klassen nur 1 besiegen kann weil das Mythic so will. "Oh da kommt mir ein Tank entgegen, naja da kann ich wenigstens schnell mal auf´s klo, weil der mich eh zu 100% platt macht." Das hatte ich mir nicht unter fairen PvP vorgestellt. Unter Klassenbalance verstehe ich jeder hat gegen jeden eine faire Chance, aber Mythic hat es sich einfach gemacht und gibt von Anfang an vor, welche Klasse gegen welche gewinnt und gegen welche sie verliert. 

Man kann WAR und WoW einfach mit nicht´s vergleichen. WoW bietet mehr PvE als WAR und das PvP ist komplett anders und wird 99% der Leute, denen das WoW PvP spaß gemacht hat, und die nun denken, WAR sei wie WoW PvP aber ohne PvE, keinen Spaß machen. 


Also, jedem, der richtig Spaß am PvP in WoW hatte kann man eigentlich nur zur vorsicht raten. Bei mir war die Entäuschung groß. Aber am besten ist immer noch selber ausprobieren und sich seine eigene Meinung bilden.


----------



## Neduras79 (11. Januar 2009)

Aber jeder der am alten 6-7 Std. Alterac BG (vor den Realmpools) seinen Spaß hatte wird in WAR auch seinen Spaß haben!

Zumindest ist es bei mir so!

Ist genial wenn die Destros schon in der Burg stehen, wir sie wieder raus hauen und bis zu ihrer Warbase zurück schlagen!
Da kommt richtiges Schlachtenfeeling auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer aber lieber highend Pve will oder dichte Story/RP sollte bei WOW oder Lotro bleiben.

Es kommt halt immer drauf an was ich suche....


----------



## coalas (11. Januar 2009)

also .... ich frage mich manchmal was die anderen so denken ... ob sie überhaupt man ihr gehirn einschalten...

wie lang gibt es schon WoW? 4 Jahre und War gibt es erst seit ein paar monaten 


WAS verlangt ihr von Mythic.... keiner kann etwas rausbringen was perfekt ist und super funktioniert ich denke es wird noch ne weile dauern bis WAR so ist wie es sein soll


----------



## Anusanna (11. Januar 2009)

coalas schrieb:


> WAS verlangt ihr von Mythic.... keiner kann etwas rausbringen was perfekt ist und super funktioniert ich denke es wird noch ne weile dauern bis WAR so ist wie es sein soll



Was hat Dich zu diesem post bewogen? Es hat doch keiner was anderes behauptet. Es ging, bislang jedenfalls, nur um die reine Spielmechanik und den Spielprinzipien...


----------



## Ellrock (11. Januar 2009)

coalas schrieb:


> also .... ich frage mich manchmal was die anderen so denken ... ob sie überhaupt man ihr gehirn einschalten...
> 
> wie lang gibt es schon WoW? 4 Jahre und War gibt es erst seit ein paar monaten
> 
> ...



Warhammer lohnt sich wirklich. Es ist in jedem Fall etwas völlig Neues auf dem mmo und macht viel Spaß . Ob es einem gefällt kann nur jeder für sich klären  und das nachdem man es längere Zeit gespielt hat.  

Die Erwartungshaltung von uns Spielern wird von Spiel zu Spiel leider immer höher gehängt. Alle vergeßen welche Features wirklich bei den bereits lang laufenden mmos bei Release vorhanden war und welche dann auch noch funktionierten . Das ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit gewesen - bei keinem Spiel, dass ich kenne.

Wow hätte nach den heutigen Ansprüchen der Spieler-Community selbst mit einer aufgebohrten besseren Grafik keine Change mehr Marktführer zu werden, wenn es jetzt in dem Zustand released würde - in dem es 2004 kam.


Leider heißt die Realtiät bei der Spieleentwicklung Geld und allein AoC hat mehr als 20 Millionen Entwicklungskosten gekosten nach der offiziellen Meldungen und kam ziemlich unfertig raus. Von War kenne ich keine Zahlen - aber sie haben sicher schon allein einen netten Betrag für die Warhammer Lizenz bezahlt.

Wenn das Budget erschöpft ist - müssen Spiele released werden - sonst verschwinden sie für immer in der Versenkung. 

Was ist uns lieber - ein Spiel das nach dem Release aufgrund von Spielerfeedback wie Aoc und WAR noch angepaßt wird und die Change hat noch gut zu werden - oder kein Spielrelease - weil das Geld zu ende war.


----------



## patrick02 (11. Januar 2009)

wicked_Shaman schrieb:


> Hiho.
> 
> Seit ich wieder bei WoW so ziemlich alles clear habe merke ich da werd ich eigtl nicht lang bei bleiben können. Dauernd die selben inis stundenlang zu raiden ist ziemlich öde und nicht wirklich das was ich mir beim spielen erhoffe. Nun steht War als Option da erneut richtig Spaß bei einem mmorpg zu haben^^
> Nur bevor ich hier großartig Geld ausgebe um festzustellen ich reaktivier mein WoW Account doch lieber wieder möchte ich einiges Fragen:
> ...






Hallo! 


Ich habe von WoW zu War gewechselt weil: Nordend irgendwie langweilig ist! Man muss wieder Rehe und Wölfe töten und das ist irgendwie langweilig! 
Außerdem bin ich Pvp-Spieler und das ist in WAR einfach geil!


----------



## Pymonte (11. Januar 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann merkt man, das man das PvP überhaupt nicht mit dem von WoW vergleichen kann. Irgendwann nervt es, dass man von 10 Klassen nur 1 besiegen kann weil das Mythic so will. "Oh da kommt mir ein Tank entgegen, naja da kann ich wenigstens schnell mal auf´s klo, weil der mich eh zu 100% platt macht." Das hatte ich mir nicht unter fairen PvP vorgestellt. Unter Klassenbalance verstehe ich jeder hat gegen jeden eine faire Chance, aber Mythic hat es sich einfach gemacht und gibt von Anfang an vor, welche Klasse gegen welche gewinnt und gegen welche sie verliert.



Das war aber klar und wurde von vornherein so angekündigt. Finde ich persönlich auch besser, da ein Gruppenbalancing auch leichter zu finden ist, als ein jeder gegen jeden Balancing. Außerdem ist es endlich mal wieder ein MMORPG, wo man eben auch zusammenspielen muss (oder sollte). Nicht wie WoW oder sogar HdRO, wo man sich höchstens treffen muss, wenn es Gruppenquests oder Raids gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kleiner Tip von meiner Seite. Schau dir erstmal das Warhammer Universum an (www.games-workshop.de und www.war-europe.com) und schau ob die das Setting gefällt. Dann solltest du dir das Spiel entweder zulegen oder warten, bis sie auch endlich in Europa die Trial-Accs einführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach heißt die Devise loszocken. Erstmal an die WAR Grafik gewöhnen (ist eben anders als in WoW oder HdRO, realer wie ich finde, dadruch kommen manche Gegenden eben etwas trister rüber. Aber mal ehrlich, nicht jeder Wald ist ein lichtdurchfluteter, mit Hoppelhäschen durchzogener und idyllischer Ort... sondern meist nur ein dunkler, holziger, waldiger Wald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und an das Sytsem. Ja nicht mit dem vorgänger MMO vergleichen, das ist nur ein Abwehrmechanismus des Körpers (so wie nach der Entscheidung für das favorisierte Spiel, das andere zu flamen um sich abzunabeln) um es mal biologisch zu formulieren. (Soll nicht heißen, das man keine Verbesserungsvorschläge an die GMs schicken soll oder bugs schön redet) Es ist eben ein anderes MMO, wenn die Rüstung eben nicht strahlend leuchtet, obwohl sie episch ist, dann ist das in WAR nunmal so. 

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, nach einigen Leveln und Szenarien (bzw jetzt auch häufig schon oRvR im T1) fesselt ein das Spiel dann richtig. Wenn die Klasse kein Spaß macht, am besten neu anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nicht sagen, das Spiel ist ja blöd wegen diesem und jenem bei meiner Klasse.

Also, man sieht sich vielleicht mal... oder schlägt sich den Schädel ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Slargh Stahlfetza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (11. Januar 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann merkt man, das man das PvP überhaupt nicht mit dem von WoW vergleichen kann. Irgendwann nervt es, dass man von 10 Klassen nur 1 besiegen kann weil das Mythic so will. "Oh da kommt mir ein Tank entgegen, naja da kann ich wenigstens schnell mal auf´s klo, weil der mich eh zu 100% platt macht." Das hatte ich mir nicht unter fairen PvP vorgestellt. Unter Klassenbalance verstehe ich jeder hat gegen jeden eine faire Chance, aber Mythic hat es sich einfach gemacht und gibt von Anfang an vor, welche Klasse gegen welche gewinnt und gegen welche sie verliert.



Na dann is ja ziemlich deutlich dass du bei WoW besser aufgehoben bist, wo jede Klasse krampfhaft auf 1v1 zurechtgebalancet ist und im Gruppenkampf dann keinerlei Synergien entstehen und jeder für sich selber kämpft. Jedem sein Spiel.


----------



## Zukurio (11. Januar 2009)

GRüße mich!!

von  wow  zu  War  SEHT Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taliboon (11. Januar 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> @kurzes offtopic
> 
> ich habe bis lvl 39 gespielt und hatte dein keine Lust mehr meine Gilde war gebe ich zu doof (haben nie was gemacht) hatte nur ein Freund (panzaa mein dicker ork =) naja und war halt mal kurz ini und wiegesagt ne menge Burgenschlachten aber ich finde hin gehen wachen umhauen katas und ramme aufbauen alles kaputt machen und dann Verteidiger kaputt hauen und dann fertig 3stunde das selbe wieder  dannach 1 Stunde später Verteidiger das macht finde ich kein Spaß weil ich nicht (wie z.b. guild wars) so eine bereichslinie gesehen habe der so alles war immer vom Szenarios abhängig und ich wollte das Spiel spielen um Leute im gebiet kaputte hauen aber net im bg das war mein größtes Problem






Satzzeichen sind nichts böses !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wicked_Shaman (11. Januar 2009)

Vielen vielen vielen dank schonmal für die Masse an Antworten hier =)

Ich hatte mir schonmal vorgenommen War zu kaufen und mit einem Kumpel neu anzufangen. Er hatte es sich dann schon eher geholt und ich konnte schonmal anspielen.
Grafik und so..naja kA warum ihr sagt man muss sich dran gewöhnen also ich finde sie extrem gut^^ vll zu gut für meinen PC >.<

Also ich habe eure Antworten gelesen als ich gerade dabei war einen Beruf nachzuskillen...Bergbau^^ nichts öderes als das xD

Da viele von War überzeugt scheinen und es einen sehr guten Eindruck auf mich macht werd ich es mir einfach mal anschaffen und testen. WoW kann ich ja dann immernoch spielen falls es nötig sien sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Server angeht...kann man mir da direkt einen empfehlen?

und ncoh was: wie siehts mit den bugs aus? wurden die schlimmsten schon gepatcht? kommen oft patches? kann mir jemand pls einen screenshot einer vollen hauptstadt hier posten?


----------



## Pymonte (11. Januar 2009)

wicked_Shaman schrieb:


> Was Server angeht...kann man mir da direkt einen empfehlen?
> 
> und ncoh was: wie siehts mit den bugs aus? wurden die schlimmsten schon gepatcht? kommen oft patches?



Hergig kann ich dir empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bugs gibts derzeit keine gravierenden und es wird sehr häufig gepatcht und gehotfixed. Ist das Problem bekannt und tritt häufig aus, muss es nichtmal ne Woche dauern, eh der Patch btz Hotfix da ist. 

Content Patches gibts auch öfter (was aber normal ist, am Anfang eines jeden MMOs).


----------



## Efgrib (11. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Bugs gibts derzeit keine gravierenden und es wird sehr häufig gepatcht und gehotfixed. Ist das Problem bekannt und tritt häufig aus, muss es nichtmal ne Woche dauern, eh der Patch btz Hotfix da ist.



wenigstens rot geworden wenn du schon so schamlos lügst?


----------



## Rogar (11. Januar 2009)

Efgrib schrieb:


> wenigstens rot geworden wenn du schon so schamlos lügst?




egomane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jeder hat andere prioritäten.


----------



## Patso (11. Januar 2009)

naja ich find auch das WAR nich sehr viele bugs hatt ( paar villeicht aber das wird schon noch )

hab auch von WoW rüber gewechselt und ich finds toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (11. Januar 2009)

Efgrib schrieb:


> wenigstens rot geworden wenn du schon so schamlos lügst?



also ich habe weder CtDs, Grafik oder Darstellungsfehler, Lags oder Ruckler oder sonst irgendwelche gravierende Fehler... und Patches kamen häufig sehr schnell, ka, wo ich da Lügen sollte. Das sie jetzt nicht wegen jedem kleinen Berechnungsbug oder Tooltip Fehler nen Patch ins Spiel werfen sollte wohl klar sein.

Am Serverdown durch Festungskämpfe wird gearbeitet und Lösungen sind schon unterwegs, das wär das einzig größere. Wobei das kein echter Bug im eigentlichen Sinne ist. Und das die Behebung dieses Problems nicht ininnerhalb von 1-2 Wochen kam sollte man vielleicht mal logisch ergründen.

Ka, wo ich derzeit gravierende Fehler finden sollte? Bzw, wenn du mich Lügner nennst, dann beweise doch das Gegenteil?

PS: Falls sich das Lügner auf meine Aussage bezüglich des Zeitabstandes Bug-Patch bezog: Ich erinnere mich noch gut an den 1-2. Monat, wo das Problem per Ticket gepostet wurde und spätestens anch einer Woche ein diesbezüglicher Hotfix da war. Wie schon gesagt, kommt auf die größe, komplexität und dringlichkeit des Problems drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

wicked_Shaman schrieb:


> Was Server angeht...kann man mir da direkt einen empfehlen?
> 
> und ncoh was: wie siehts mit den bugs aus? wurden die schlimmsten schon gepatcht? kommen oft patches? kann mir jemand pls einen screenshot einer vollen hauptstadt hier posten?




Grüß dich ...

Also zu den Servern benutz da mal die sufu versuch das mal damit du ein Bild hast welche Server am öftesten genannt werden ...

Carroburg
Helmgard
Averland
Erengrad

Patches kommen wöchentlich ..an unregelmäßigen Tagen aber immer während Zeiten wo du garnicht mitbekommst das gepatcht wird ..weils auch nicht sone Megapatches wie in WoW z.B. sind die einmal alle 4 wochen am Mittwoch kommen. Das einzige was einen noch etwas ärgern könnte ist die performance in Riesigen schlachten von 300+300 Leuten ...wobei Daran die lezten wochen extrem viel gearbeitet wird ...das bekommen die auchschon hin ..is halt nich soeinfach bei soner Masse an spielern.
ZU den Bugs/patches. Das meißte "schlimme" wurde gepatcht wobei War im vergleich zu anderen mmo's überraschend  Bugfrei herrauskahm ..es wurden viele wünsche der Spielergemeinschaft nachgepatcht (verlinken von items  etc.)


So zum Screenshot...hm iner stadt war ich jezt nicht ...da bin ich selten ...aber hab was anderes....poste ich gleich


----------



## FJKO (11. Januar 2009)

ein paar kleine sachen die ich noch gut finde an war sind:

du brauchst keine mana pausen nach einen kampf mann hat sogenante aktionpunkte die sich ähnlich zum schurken aus wow verhalten

dann kommt noch jedenfalls war es bei mir so ich hatte bis 40 so viel geld das ich mir alles leisten konte was ich wollte bei wow musste ich erst ma stunden lang farmen für mein mount -.-

die klassen unterscheiden sich von der spielmechanik was ich gut finde

wenn du zb in ein senario gehst und du bist nur lvl 30 zb dann wirst du hochgestufft dies ist genau so im RvR.
bei der hochstufung wird deine rüsstung auch besser du kannst was reißen du hasst nur nicht die spells aber deine alten machen ja auch mehr schaden. 

der start von war war viel besser als der von wow 

das war unviversum spricht mich einfach mehr an


was auch noch geil ist sind die moral fähigkeiten wurde glaube auch noch nichts gesagt
        dadurch das du kämpfst füllt sich dein moral balken und dann bekommste starke buffs oder dmg zauber oder heals
 gibt 4 stufen aber mehrere spells wovon du dir einen ausuchen musst bevor du kämpfst
find ich ist auch ne gute sache


----------



## Terratec (11. Januar 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Aber jeder der am alten 6-7 Std. Alterac BG (vor den Realmpools) seinen Spaß hatte wird in WAR auch seinen Spaß haben!
> 
> Zumindest ist es bei mir so!
> 
> ...


*hust* Redest du da zufällig von gestern? Das war nämlich nur weil ihr mehr 40ger hattet (falls du das im T3 meinst)
Ansonsten war aus Destroseite das Gefühl toll als wir ein paar von euch dazu gebracht haben in die Wachen zu rennen und sich der ganzer Tross zurückgezogen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: @FJKO Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen dass es nach den Kämpfen auch keine Reggpausen für die Hp braucht, woran man sich aber auch sehr schnell gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (11. Januar 2009)

FJKO schrieb:


> wenn du zb in ein senario gehst und du bist nur lvl 30 zb dann wirst du hochgestufft dies ist genau so im RvR.
> bei der hochstufung wird deine rüsstung auch besser du kannst was reißen du hasst nur nicht die spells aber deine alten machen ja auch mehr schaden.



Du bist dir sicher das du WAR Spielst ?
Bei mir wurden jedenfals nur die Lebenspunkte erhöht. Mehr nicht.
Low (30er) werden von einem 36er mal eben weggepustet. In unteren lvl ist der unterschied noch viel krasser.

Zu den Bugs in dem Spiel kann man sicher viel sagen. Hier wäre es aber OffTopic. Nur sich hier hinzustellen und zu behaupten es gebe keine "schlimmen" Bugs, sollte vieleicht mal seine rosarote fanboy Brille ablgegen.


----------



## Kodo6 (11. Januar 2009)

Sers Leute also ich bin auch gewechselt von WoW zu War und ich finde es inzwischen etwas langweilig geworden. Ich finde WoW umfangreicher als WAR!!! ( PVE technisch ) In WoW hat man eigentlich immer was zu tun gehabt hir wird es im late Game etwas eintönig. Jeden Tag Burgen einnehmen und die Schlachtfeldziele und nebenbei Szenarios. Naja das ist meine Meinung viele mögen das ORVR sehr nur mein ding ist es halt nicht so ganz. Und was auch noch dazu kommt das die Ordnung stärker ist als die Zerstörungsseite. Nagut Stärker vieleicht nicht aber fast jeder von der Ordnungsseite hat AE Kicks und kann ziehen was die Zerstörung nicht kann oder die Spieler blicken es nicht wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber in den Szenarios im T4 werden wir regelmäßig zusammen gehauen ausser man hat ein gut eingespieltes Team welches das dann einwenig ausgleichen kann. 

Wie in den anderen Beiträgen schon gesagt wurde, bist du ein PVE Spieler bleib bei WoW und bist du ein begeisteter PVP zocken dann kann man WoW gerne Entpfehlen!



Server: Hergig
Char: Chosen lvl 40 RR 44 
Gilde: | RUFFNEX |

TUTOS RUFFNEX UHHH


----------



## PaluppenPaul (11. Januar 2009)

Wie die leute immer Begründen warum sie jetzt WoW verlassen,als ob sie sich entschuldigen müssen bei blizz,oder bei sich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FJKO (11. Januar 2009)

ja gut gibt hp pausen aber jedenfalls war es bei mir so brauchte nicht nach jedem mob ne lange pause
in wow da brauchte ich fast nach jeden mob mit meinem magier ne pause.

zur rüsstung meine war so in der beta nja ist ja nicht so das mann darauf achtet ^^

und zum umklatschen sollt ja auch nicht reinlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nene spass bei seite beim phönixtor zb alla capture the flag habe ich oft die flage geholt gehabt 
finde schon das du was reißen kannst ist auf jedenfall besser als wenn du diese verbesserung nicht hättest


----------



## Lari (11. Januar 2009)

PvE: *gähn* gibt es besseres.
PvP: Muss man sich selbst mal anschauen. Auf Gruppen ausgelegt.
Crafting ist ein Witz.

Man kann sich WAR jedenfalls mal angucken, sorgt am Anfang für genug Kurzweil.


----------



## Pymonte (11. Januar 2009)

Kodo6 schrieb:


> Sers Leute also ich bin auch gewechselt von WoW zu War und ich finde es inzwischen etwas langweilig geworden. Ich finde WoW umfangreicher als WAR!!! ( PVE technisch ) In WoW hat man eigentlich immer was zu tun gehabt hir wird es im late Game etwas eintönig. Jeden Tag Burgen einnehmen und die Schlachtfeldziele und nebenbei Szenarios. Naja das ist meine Meinung viele mögen das ORVR sehr nur mein ding ist es halt nicht so ganz. Und was auch noch dazu kommt das die Ordnung stärker ist als die Zerstörungsseite. Nagut Stärker vieleicht nicht aber fast jeder von der Ordnungsseite hat AE Kicks und kann ziehen was die Zerstörung nicht kann oder die Spieler blicken es nicht wer weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Versteh ich nicht ganz, in WoW hast du im Endgame mehr zu tun? Raiden, farmen und? Farmen ist in WotLK schnell abgeschlossen (ich hab 4 Wochen gespielt und alles auf max gehabt) und raiden ist ja nun nur noch ein Witz. Ne Burgbelagerung scheint zwar immer das gleiche, aber vom spielerischen abwechslungsreicher, als jeder Raid.


----------



## Terratec (11. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht ganz, in WoW hast du im Endgame mehr zu tun? Raiden, farmen und? Farmen ist in WotLK schnell abgeschlossen (ich hab 4 Wochen gespielt und alles auf max gehabt) und raiden ist ja nun nur noch ein Witz. Ne Burgbelagerung scheint zwar immer das gleiche, aber vom spielerischen abwechslungsreicher, als jeder Raid.


Wobei man bei den verschiedenen Burgen in den Tiers sagen könnte, jede sei für sich so abwechslungsreich wie eine andere Instanz, was aber nur dann stimmt wenn es auch andere Spieler sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich das faszinierende bei Burgen finde, wenn sie "erfolgreich" verteidigt werden und eine Art Tauziehen zwischen Burg und Warcamp entsteht. Es endet zwar meistens in hirnlosem Gezerge, aber mir macht das Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (11. Januar 2009)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Du bist dir sicher das du WAR Spielst ?
> Bei mir wurden jedenfals nur die Lebenspunkte erhöht. Mehr nicht.



Das einzige was du meines Erachtens nach nicht bekommst sind neue Skills und eben aktualisierte Ausrüstung mit besseren Boni, alles andere wird hochskaliert.



Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Zu den Bugs in dem Spiel kann man sicher viel sagen. Hier wäre es aber OffTopic. Nur sich hier hinzustellen und zu behaupten es gebe keine "schlimmen" Bugs, sollte vieleicht mal seine rosarote fanboy Brille ablgegen.



Ich kann meine rosarote Fanboy-Brille erst ablegen wenn du mir diese "schlimmen" Bugs konkret nennst. Mir ist in den letzten Wochen bis auf die Festungscrashs nix aufgefallen, was mich aktiv am Spielen hindern würde, und hierfür scheint ne Notfalllösung ja eingetroffen zu sein.


----------



## OldboyX (11. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh ich nicht ganz, in WoW hast du im Endgame mehr zu tun? Raiden, farmen und? Farmen ist in WotLK schnell abgeschlossen (ich hab 4 Wochen gespielt und alles auf max gehabt) und raiden ist ja nun nur noch ein Witz. Ne Burgbelagerung scheint zwar immer das gleiche, aber vom spielerischen abwechslungsreicher, als jeder Raid.



Aha - nach 4 Wochen alles auf Max. Alle Achievments, alle Bosse gelegt (inklusive Sartharion mit 3 Adds) usw. Falls ja, dann möchte ich gerne wissen bei welcher Gilde und glaub dir kein Wort, dass du WoW nicht mehr spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten nehmen sich die Spiele gar nichts, was "repetitive Handlungen angeht". Genauso wie in jedem anderem MMO. Tu x und krieg dafür y.


Was das PvP angeht: Man kann es wirklich nicht vergleichen. Wenn du in WoW hauptsächlich solo rumgerannt bist und Alteracs für dein Leben gern spielst, dann wirst du WAR lieben. Sind Bgs in WoW für dich eher ein Mittel zum Zweck (non-set ehre epics) um in der Arena zu glänzen und spielst du gern und ambitioniert Arena (schonmal ein rating auf 2k+ gehabt etc.), dann wird dir WAR garnicht gefallen, da es nix vergleichbares gibt, wo man sich wirklich "messen kann".


----------



## heretik (11. Januar 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ansonsten nehmen sich die Spiele gar nichts, was "repetitive Handlungen angeht". Genauso wie in jedem anderem MMO. Tu x und krieg dafür y.



Der feine Unterschied ist, dass gegnerische Spieler im RvR dazulernen und Mobs sich maximal nach nem Skriptpatch mal anders verhalten, aber auch dann immer nach Schema.


----------



## Mamasus (11. Januar 2009)

Tja, wenn ich schon wieder höhre: "Burgenschlachten sind langweilig", na dann sage ich doch nur: "Pech gehabt wenn ihr nichts organiesiert!" Jungens, habt ihr mal richtiges ORvR gemacht? ORvR ist eine epische Schlacht, keine Burg, eine SCHLACHT! Das ist das, was Spass macht, was Strategie und Organisation/Kommunikation erfordert!!!


----------



## OldboyX (11. Januar 2009)

> Der feine Unterschied ist, dass gegnerische Spieler im RvR dazulernen und Mobs sich maximal nach nem Skriptpatch mal anders verhalten, aber auch dann immer nach Schema.



Nur organisierte Gruppen. Gerade in WoW kannst das gut beobachten. Stammgroups in Bgs oder eben Arenateams  haben ganz klare Lernkurven usw. Aber im Alterac passieren auch nach 4 Jahren immer noch dieselben Sachen. Genau aus diesem Grund mag ich z.b. gern Arena, da Leute die schlecht sind und nichts dazulernen eben auch entsprechend entlohnt werden (keine gute Wertung, weniger Punkte, nicht genug rating um an das gute equip  zu kommen). Im BG PVP ist das anders - alles was man braucht ist Beharrlichkeit (oder einen Bot) und leider ist das mit dem Rufrang in WAR genau dasselbe.


----------



## joekay (11. Januar 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nur organisierte Gruppen. Gerade in WoW kannst das gut beobachten. Stammgroups in Bgs oder eben Arenateams  haben ganz klare Lernkurven usw. Aber im Alterac passieren auch nach 4 Jahren immer noch dieselben Sachen. Genau aus diesem Grund mag ich z.b. gern Arena, da Leute die schlecht sind und nichts dazulernen eben auch entsprechend entlohnt werden (keine gute Wertung, weniger Punkte, nicht genug rating um an das gute equip  zu kommen). Im BG PVP ist das anders - alles was man braucht ist Beharrlichkeit (oder einen Bot) und leider ist das mit dem Rufrang in WAR genau dasselbe.



WAR gefällt dir also nicht, weil du mehr ebenbürtige Gegner von der Ausrüstung her hast? Sorry, ich lese das zwischen den Zeilen.

Es geht halt in WAR nicht unbedingt um die Ausrüstung des Einzelnen, weil du als RR80 Feuerzauberer mit entsprechender Ausrüstung wohl gegen eine RR40 Hexenkriegerin immer noch keine Chance hast.


----------



## OldboyX (11. Januar 2009)

joekay schrieb:
			
		

> WAR gefällt dir also nicht, weil du mehr ebenbürtige Gegner von der Ausrüstung her hast? Sorry, ich lese das zwischen den Zeilen.



Zwischen den Zeilen lesen ist immer gefährlich. 

Ich sags nochmal deutlicher: Mir gefällt es nicht, wenn "Können" weniger honoriert wird als investierte Zeit. Wer ganz ganz vorne sein will (egal wo) der braucht natürlich beides, aber jemand der nur Zeit mitbringt, aber überhaupt kein Können (i.e. ein Bot) der sollte nicht in der Lage sein bestimmte Ziele (Wertungen, Titel, Items, Rufränge usw.) zu erreichen. Bgs in WoW (auch teilweise das Arena-system früher als es noch keine Rating-requirements gab), das alte Ehre System in WoW ( Gott bewahre uns vor so einem Sitzfetisch) oder eben das Rufrangsystem von WAR sind Rahmenbedingungen in denen einfach die investierte Zeit mit Abstand der ausschlaggebende Faktor für die Belohnung (Rufrangpunkte, Items usw.) ist und das mag ich nicht.

Und bevor jetzt wieder kommt: Du willst ja Items!  - Klar, will ich. RPGs bauen darauf, dass man seinen Charakter verbessert und weiterentwickelt - sonst wärs ja ein Shooter und ich will eben auch durch bestimmte Leistungen Sachen erlangen, welche andere nicht haben (da sie eben diese oder ähnliche Leistungen nicht erbracht haben). Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben für mich: 10 Arenaspiele auf einem Rating von 1900 zu gewinnen ist eine größere Leistung als auf einem 1500er Rating 200 Spiele zu machen.

In Bgs und WAR: 10 Szenarion gewinnen <<<<<<<<<<<<<< 200 Szenarien zu verlieren. Ebenso bei Burgenschlachten usw.


----------



## Pymonte (11. Januar 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nur organisierte Gruppen. Gerade in WoW kannst das gut beobachten. Stammgroups in Bgs oder eben Arenateams haben ganz klare Lernkurven usw. Aber im Alterac passieren auch nach 4 Jahren immer noch dieselben Sachen. Genau aus diesem Grund mag ich z.b. gern Arena, da Leute die schlecht sind und nichts dazulernen eben auch entsprechend entlohnt werden (keine gute Wertung, weniger Punkte, nicht genug rating um an das gute equip zu kommen). Im BG PVP ist das anders - alles was man braucht ist Beharrlichkeit (oder einen Bot) und leider ist das mit dem Rufrang in WAR genau dasselbe.



Man sieht wie Equip Abhängig du bist. Dein ganzes Denken und Schreiben bezieht sich nur auf Items. Die klare Lernkurve in den Arena zeigst du mir bitte schön, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, gibts da einige gute Spieler, die eh schon immer gut spielen konnten und den Rest. Wer von anfang an keinen Skill hatte, hatte gegen Ende ebena uch nur nicht das Equip um alle anderen 'umzuroxxorn'. 

Deine leech-Theorie ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen, da es in WAR nicht darum geht RR80 zu sein, so wie in WoW ebend as beste T oder S- Set zu haben, sondern umd ie Belagerungen und Städte Raids. Wenn man eine Burg verteidigt, weil sie die Gildenburg ist und man nur Vorteile hat, dann wird man auch lernen sie zu verteidigen. Wer das nicht kann, verliert viel mehr, als dumme Items oder wertlose Schriftzüge. Jeder der das nicht so sieht, der ist in WAR eh falsch.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Aha - nach 4 Wochen alles auf Max. Alle Achievments, alle Bosse gelegt (inklusive Sartharion mit 3 Adds) usw. Falls ja, dann möchte ich gerne wissen bei welcher Gilde und glaub dir kein Wort, dass du WoW nicht mehr spielst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich habe alles auf Maximal gehabt, soll heißen full epic und jeden WotLK Ruf auf Ehrfürchtig. Achievemts interessierten und interessieren mich in WoW nicht. Das einige Kämpfe schwerer werden, mag sein, aber das als Contentersatz anzusehen ist lächerlich. Genausogut könnte man sagen, wenn ich den namen eines Bosse ändere, ist es ein komplett neuer Kampf.
Mein Char hieß Pymonte auf Perenolde, damals beid er Gilde Deadly Perfection (BC bis Sunwell clear), danach immerhin noch bis Felmist gekommen, bevor ich zu WAR gewechselt bin. Bei WotLK dann in nem neuen Raid "Serious Casual" angefangen. Naxx clear und full epic gewesen, für Malygos bin ich 1-2 mal 'Femdgegangen'. Ka, warum man denkt, wenn man Conent clear hat, dann will man weiterhin das Spiel spielen. Es ist einfach nur öde. Immer und immer wieder das selbe. 



OldboyX schrieb:


> Was das PvP angeht: Man kann es wirklich nicht vergleichen. Wenn du in WoW hauptsächlich solo rumgerannt bist und Alteracs für dein Leben gern spielst, dann wirst du WAR lieben. Sind Bgs in WoW für dich eher ein Mittel zum Zweck (non-set ehre epics) um in der Arena zu glänzen und spielst du gern und ambitioniert Arena (schonmal ein rating auf 2k+ gehabt etc.), dann wird dir WAR garnicht gefallen, da es nix vergleichbares gibt, wo man sich wirklich "messen kann".]/quote]
> 
> Wer in WoW Solo rumgerannt ist, kann auch bei WoW bleiben, denn damit kommt man in WAR nicht weit. Ich weiß, ist schwer vorstellbar, aber es gibt tatsächlich Gruppenspiele, wo mana uch außerhalb von Raids und BGs mit mehreren Spielern spieln muss.
> Dein 2. Satz stimmt allerdings, E-Pen. Vergleiche wirds nicht geben, denn Bling Bling Leuchterüstungen, die dich dank ihren Stats soweit pushen, das man sogar ohne skill Leute besiegen kann. Wer stattdessen mal die Tore einer Festung eingerannt hat, der weiß, was ein Erfolg ist. Vor allem bei feindlicher Übermacht.
> ...


----------



## Pymonte (11. Januar 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Zwischen den Zeilen lesen ist immer gefährlich.
> 
> Ich sags nochmal deutlicher: Mir gefällt es nicht, wenn "Können" weniger honoriert wird als investierte Zeit. Wer ganz ganz vorne sein will (egal wo) der braucht natürlich beides, aber jemand der nur Zeit mitbringt, aber überhaupt kein Können (i.e. ein Bot) der sollte nicht in der Lage sein bestimmte Ziele (Wertungen, Titel, Items, Rufränge usw.) zu erreichen. Bgs in WoW (auch teilweise das Arena-system früher als es noch keine Rating-requirements gab), das alte Ehre System in WoW ( Gott bewahre uns vor so einem Sitzfetisch) oder eben das Rufrangsystem von WAR sind Rahmenbedingungen in denen einfach die investierte Zeit mit Abstand der ausschlaggebende Faktor für die Belohnung (Rufrangpunkte, Items usw.) ist und das mag ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Wer das System von WAR nicht versteht und mutmaßlich sinnfreie und erfundene Behauptungen aufstellt, der sollte dieses Forum einfach verlassen. Deine nichtfundierten Behauptungen sind weitab jeglicher Realität, allein weil du das RR Sytsem nicht verstehst oder nur aus dem WoW BLickwinkel betrachten kannst.

Bye, ich hoffe ich sehe dich hier nie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach ja und viel Spass in WoW, hoffentlich gefallen dir deine 10 Arena Spiele, wenn du von S6/7 Spielern abgefarmt wirst, die vermutlich noch mit Pfeiltasten steuern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (11. Januar 2009)

Ich sags mal so: Beharrlichkeit ist eine Sache aber ich gehe davon aus, dass Beharrlichkeit einem nichts beim Städteraid bringt und beim Chef der Gegenerfraktion (der wohl sehr schwierig zu meistern ist) gibts wohl die besten Sachen. Ist zwar mehr PVE aber auch das hinkommen will mal geschafft sein nur weil man stur in einem Gebiet rumhockt, geht noch lang keine Tür auf zumal ja andere Spieler hoffentlich was dagegen haben.

Man sitzt halt in WAR nicht in seiner engen Clique fest und verteilt unter sich die Items. DAS ist der genaue Gegensatz zu WoW. Dem einen gefällts, dem anderen nicht. Egoisten werden in WAR nicht glücklich.


----------



## OldboyX (11. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, wenn dir WoW noch gefällt, dann bleib doch dabei. Mach aber nicht andere Spiele schlecht, nur weil sie dir nicht zusagen-.-



Wie soll ich das verstehen? Nur du darfst deine Meinung kundtun - ich aber nicht? Der TE fragte nach Eindrücken und Meinungen zu WAR und da habe ich auch meine Meinung kundgetan - sogar in viel sachlicherer Weise und mit weniger Anspielungen 





> E-Pen. Vergleiche wirds nicht geben, denn Bling Bling Leuchterüstungen, die dich dank ihren Stats soweit pushen, das man sogar ohne skill Leute besiegen kann





> WAR gefällt dir also nicht, weil du mehr ebenbürtige Gegner von der Ausrüstung her hast? Sorry, ich lese das zwischen den Zeilen.



Mach du bitte andere Spiele nicht gut, nur weil sie dir zusagen?

als du das zum Beispiel tust.



> Man sieht wie Equip Abhängig du bist. Dein ganzes Denken und Schreiben bezieht sich nur auf Items. Die klare Lernkurve in den Arena zeigst du mir bitte schön, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, gibts da einige gute Spieler, die eh schon immer gut spielen konnten und den Rest. Wer von anfang an keinen Skill hatte, hatte gegen Ende ebena uch nur nicht das Equip um alle anderen 'umzuroxxorn'.



Wer gut spielt, der kann in WoW innerhalb 1er Woche hochleveln, sich schnell (noch eine Woche) über Ehre ein Grundequip farmen und dann ins Arena-Geschäft einsteigen ohne durch equip benachteiligt zu sein. Außerdem spielt man ab einer bestimmten Wertung sowieso nur noch gegen Leute, die ähnliches oder gleiches Equip haben. Aber man muss halt eben gut spielen, sonst erlebt man diese Wertungsbereiche nicht. Genauso wie man bestimmte PVE Encounter nicht besiegen kann, wenn man nicht bestimmte Voraussetzungen schafft.



> Es geht halt in WAR nicht unbedingt um die Ausrüstung des Einzelnen, weil du als RR80 Feuerzauberer mit entsprechender Ausrüstung wohl gegen eine RR40 Hexenkriegerin immer noch keine Chance hast.



Ja, zur Kenntnis genommen und das ist auch für den TE gut zu wissen. Ob das aber nun positiv ist oder nicht, ist eine Frage des Geschmacks. Ich persönölich finds urdoof und armseliges Spieldesign, wenn ich 40RR mehr habe und dann trotzdem chancenlos bin, weil die Spielmechanik das so vorschreibt (hat dann mit Skill erst recht nichts zu tun). Klar muss ich ja immer ne Gruppe haben und erst dann ist es fair usw. aber ich muss eben nichts und genausowenig muss dem TE irgendwas und ich habe nur die Sachen dargelegt die ich bei WAR ähnlich wie bei WoW und anders als bei WoW empfunden habe. WAR gefällt mir nunmal nicht und deshalb spiele ich es nicht mehr. Von "schlechtmachen" kann keine Rede sein.



> 10 Arena Spiele, wenn du von S6/7 Spielern abgefarmt wirst, die vermutlich noch mit Pfeiltasten steuern. rolleyes.gif



Auch das ist nicht richtig. Wie schon oben beschrieben ist das Equipment welches man rein durch Ehre (also etwas Zeitaufwand - ca. 1-2 Wochen) erfarmen kann immer nur 1 Stufe unter der Qualität des besten Arena-Sets und da man Arena immer mindestens zu 2t spielt, gibt "Skill" einfach den Ausschlag und keinesfalls das Equipment. Hierbei gilt es auch zu sagen, dass besonders im 2er und 3er auch die Klassenkombo eine große Rolle spielt (wesentlich größer als das Equip).


----------



## joekay (11. Januar 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wer gut spielt, der kann in WoW innerhalb 1er Woche hochleveln, sich schnell (noch eine Woche) über Ehre ein Grundequip farmen und dann ins Arena-Geschäft einsteigen ohne durch equip benachteiligt zu sein.



Du meinst wer (sehr) viel spielt...

Wenn die aktuelle Season vorangeschritten oder vorbei ist dann kannst dich mit den Grundequip schon wieder brausen gehen. Dann haben die hochrangigen Spieler das Gebiet im oberen Bereich schon durch besseres equip abgeriegelt und es schaffen nur mehr ganz wenige weiter hoch. Zumal es ja auch möglich ist in den unteren Rängen zu wildern.

2-Klassen-Gesellschaft - wer oben ist bleibt oben, wer später kommt hat Pech und muss aufs nächste Addon mit itemreset warten



> Ja, zur Kenntnis genommen und das ist auch für den TE gut zu wissen. Ob das aber nun positiv ist oder nicht, ist eine Frage des Geschmacks. Ich persönölich finds urdoof und armseliges Spieldesign, wenn ich 40RR mehr habe und dann trotzdem chancenlos bin, weil die Spielmechanik das so vorschreibt (hat dann mit Skill erst recht nichts zu tun). Klar muss ich ja immer ne Gruppe haben und erst dann ist es fair usw. aber ich muss eben nichts und genausowenig muss dem TE irgendwas und ich habe nur die Sachen dargelegt die ich bei WAR ähnlich wie bei WoW und anders als bei WoW empfunden habe. WAR gefällt mir nunmal nicht und deshalb spiele ich es nicht mehr. Von "schlechtmachen" kann keine Rede sein.



Dafür gibts dann Klassen, die gegen dich schlechte Karten haben. Nenn es Realismus, ein Bogenschütze war im Nahkampf gegen schwere Infanterie immer schon Futter.


----------



## Maladin (11. Januar 2009)

Lasst das Geflame sein.

/wink maladin


----------



## Atroniss (11. Januar 2009)

ich hatte auch gewechselt. WOW macht kein Spass mehr, der Zauber ist verschwunden.

Warhammer machte anfangs auch sehr viel Spass.Aber wurde langweilig.In Endcontent ist kaum was und die meisten zergen nur sinnlos rum.

Derzeit spiele ich von beiden nix und habe wieder Herr der Ringe angefange, aber auch nur kurz. Ich warte bis Diablo 3 rauskommt oder was neues. Ich zocke derzeit nur noch offline games


----------



## Aresetyr (11. Januar 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> wo man sich wirklich "messen kann".


Das einzige wo es sich lohnt sich "zu messen" ist das RL.


----------



## Senubirath (11. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> ich hatte auch gewechselt. WOW macht kein Spass mehr, der Zauber ist verschwunden.
> 
> Warhammer machte anfangs auch sehr viel Spass.Aber wurde langweilig.In Endcontent ist kaum was und die meisten zergen nur sinnlos rum.
> 
> Derzeit spiele ich von beiden nix und habe wieder Herr der Ringe angefange, aber auch nur kurz. Ich warte bis Diablo 3 rauskommt oder was neues. Ich zocke derzeit nur noch offline games



Naja... mit dem rumzergen... liegt vlt auch noch an der restlichen gedanklichen verankerung von wow spielern... oder einfach der egoismus der anderen nicht auf taktik ebene zu handeln und das gelände vlt zu nutzen oder die tatsache das man von nem organisierten wb plattgemacht wird wo es nur 1-2 high lvl gibt und der rest der nicht in deren bereich ist einfach nach plan vorgeht...


Ansatzweise finde ich dann auch noch die vergleiche mit WoW lahm.... man sollte ma sehen das wir hier von 2 unterschiedlichen Baustellen sprechen... und Baustellen meine ich auch nur in dem punkt weil noch viel getan wird... okay bei War vlt mehr und bei WoW ansatzweise langsamer bis gar net... aber hört doch einfach auf dinge zu vergleichen die anderen stellenwert haben...

Ansonsten sehe ich hier schon wieder ne menge flames und persänlich ego fights weil man vlt ma ne andere sichtweise hat wie die anderen aber man verbohrt genug ist ansatzweise nachzudenken und es ggf wieder anderst zu sehen


----------



## Zarintosch (11. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe seit Release WOW gespielt, dann WOW und HDRO parallel, dann WOW und AOC parallel. AOC habe ich nach 2 Monaten aufgehört weil es extrem unfertig war. Dann, als ich WOW echt nicht mehr sehen konnte und WAR rauskam bin ich zu WAR gewechslet. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch noch zwei Monate WOTLK gezockt. 

AAALSO, KURZ: Wenn man genug von WOW hat sollte man sich die entscheidende Frage stellen: Will ich PVP oder PVE machen? In Sachen PVP ist WAR sehr geil, in Sachen PVE tendiere ich zu HDRO. 

WAR - das PVP-Game
HDRO - das PVE-Game mit der besten Community aus genannten Spielen 
WOW - hat für jeden was, im direkten Vergleich ist das PVP aber schlechter als in WAR und das PVE schlechter als in HDRO. Ausgenommen Raids, so wie ich das sehe sind die Raid-inis nämlich mittlerweile die einzige wirkliche Existenzberechtigung von WOW, und das nur Mangels Konkurrenzprogramme die da einen Schwerpunkt hätten. Ausserdem hat WOW (MEINE MEINUNG) die erbärmlichste Community
AOC - ka wie sich das Game bisher gemacht hat, ich schau demnächst bestimmt mal wieder rein. Auch als ich es gezockt hatte war es pve-technisch schon ein sehr schönes Game mit wunderbarer Atmo. Aber wenn ich mir die Ankündigungen betrachtet habe... naja, ich hatte mich fast so verarscht gefühlt wie bei WOW von Bliz, und das muss was heissen. Trotzdem kann ichs empfehlen, wenn man auf erwachsene Welten steht.

Hast du in WOW gerne PVP gemacht, geh nach WAR. Wenn nicht, dann lass auf jeden Fall die Finger davon! Du kannst praktisch nur mit PVP lvln! In dem Fall schau dir lieber HDRO an oder, wenn du bei dem Szenario von HDRO die Kriese kriegst, check mal AOC ab.

Edith: Achja, atm zocke ich WAR fürs PVP und HDRO wenn ich grad eher in der Laune fürs gemütliche Soloquesten oder Inis bin


----------



## Terratec (11. Januar 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Aha - nach 4 Wochen alles auf Max. Alle Achievments, alle Bosse gelegt (inklusive Sartharion mit 3 Adds) usw. Falls ja, dann möchte ich gerne wissen bei welcher Gilde und glaub dir kein Wort, dass du WoW nicht mehr spielst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schwachsinn. Ich habe in WoW Arena gespielt und es hat mir auch Spaß gemacht. Rating war zwar nicht 2k+ sondern nur bis 1800-1860 in S4, trotzdem meine ich genug Arena gespielt zu haben um zu sagen, dass es in Warhammer genügend Möglichkeiten gibt sich zu messen, die einem Arenaspiel mehr als gleichkommen.


----------



## Senubirath (11. Januar 2009)

Ich fand die Arena schlicht gesagt zum kotzen.... halb ein unausgegorenes System das die sich als großen einfall auf die Fahne schmieren...


Is ja auch klar... die Arena zieht genau die leuts an die normal eh net viel können... man brauch da keinen skill... wenn du das bessere equip hast is es egal das dein gegner in der selben wertung liegt... 

Einsteiger freundlich kann man es auch net nennen.... wegen meiner aussage mit equip...

Noch geieler sind die Gewinner die dann noch vor beenden verhöhnungen gegen die gegner bringen die so oder so keine chance hatten... aber is ja egal man zahlt um sich wie ein arschloch benehmen zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




War is anderst.... da is es ansatzweise egal was du trägst da dich hier auch spieler mit ner anderen stufe töten können.... als 21'er hat man auch mit superequip null chance gegen 2-4 gegner unter stufe 17... tja... wer dann meint alles one-hitten zu können verschätzt sich... is net lustig wenn du als 21'er von nem 11'er erledigt wirst ^^ Aber hier ist der punkt der uns zeigt das War das besser macht... man hat immer eine chance den gegner zu erledigen auch mit hilfe im selben lvl bereich...

Bei wow heißt es ja nur... Epic und andere tot...

Okay... genug meiner eigenen meinung...

Und wer immer noch der meinung ist wow hat besseren content als war... sollte sich doch auch ma überlegen ob er auch andere games ma gespielt hat um das behaupten zu können... und 1 mmo reicht da net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damit kann man net vergleichen


----------



## OldboyX (11. Januar 2009)

> Is ja auch klar... die Arena zieht genau die leuts an die normal eh net viel können... man brauch da keinen skill... wenn du das bessere equip hast is es egal das dein gegner in der selben wertung liegt...
> 
> Einsteiger freundlich kann man es auch net nennen.... wegen meiner aussage mit equip...



Die Arena mag nicht Einsteiger freundlich sein, aber dass sie genau die Leute anzieht die normal eh net viel können glaube ich weniger. Klar gibt es bei jedem System Möglichkeiten es auszutricksen, aber um ganz weit vorne mitzuspielen muss man schon einiges draufhaben in der WoW-Arena. Ansonsten, wenn es so einfach ist - einfach Equip farmen (über Ehre und etwas Zeit - da machst mit dem Turnier Preisgeld sogar einen guten Schnitt dann) und sich bei den Turnieren einfach Mal locker das Geld (wohlgemerkt RL Kohle) abholen - ist ja eh so einfach...



> dass es in Warhammer genügend Möglichkeiten gibt sich zu messen, die einem Arenaspiel mehr als gleichkommen.



Habe für meinen Geschmack keine gefunden. Klar könnte man sich über TS mit der Gegnerseite treffen und aussprechen und mit gleich großen Teams zu bestimmten Zeiten treffen an Orten wo dann sonst keiner mitmischt usw.


----------



## Torcido (11. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab von Wow zu War gewechselt,und spiele seit Release. 
Hatte 3 Jahre wow hinter mir,hab da diverse klassen auf höchstlevel gebracht (aber nie nen healer -.-) und habe viel,aber nicht alles gesehn. war gegen ende mehr an pvp intressiert,da hier meiner meinung nach mehr spaß und potenzial liegt (was mich betrifft)
als war rauskam,war es auf meinem pc nicht gerade ruckelfrei,und viele bugs in den quests waren auch eine spaßbremse,aber schon nach 4 wochen waren die ersten großen patches drauf,und voila, go on moshin' ^^

was mir bei war gefällt ist,das ich gemütlich questen kann,und nebenbei jederzeit ein szenario besuchen kann,um mich abzureagieren -.- und ep zu sammeln
habe meinen squigtreiba jetz auf 31,und freue mich schon auf 40 und die großen burgenschlachten. im t3 ist das schon spitze,immer irgendwo action,man braucht nur auf die map oder im chat zu schauen,es is immer irgendwo was los,und das ist das tolle dran

es gibt so gut wie keine leerzeiten,sobald eine burg eingenommen ist,los zur nächsten,oder es wird eine von uns agegriffen,und ab zur verteidigung

ich kann mich den andren postern nur anschließen,wenn man auf pvp steht,ist war eindeutig das bessre spiel,weil hier gezwungenermaßen auch das gruppenspiel gestärkt wird
so wie man in wow nicht arthas solo legen kann,kann man in WAR auch keine burg alleine einnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (11. Januar 2009)

WoW bis 2007, dann HDRO bis WAR-Release, seitdem WAR und bin glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man könnte es auch eine spieltechnische Evolution nennen. 

Hatte überlegt mal in Moria reinzuschauen, aber WAR macht mnir momentan einfach zu sehr Bock, vielleicht mal wenn grad Leerlauf herrscht.


----------



## Senubirath (11. Januar 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Arena mag nicht Einsteiger freundlich sein, aber dass sie genau die Leute anzieht die normal eh net viel können glaube ich weniger. Klar gibt es bei jedem System Möglichkeiten es auszutricksen, aber um ganz weit vorne mitzuspielen muss man schon einiges draufhaben in der WoW-Arena. Ansonsten, wenn es so einfach ist - einfach Equip farmen (über Ehre und etwas Zeit - da machst mit dem Turnier Preisgeld sogar einen guten Schnitt dann) und sich bei den Turnieren einfach Mal locker das Geld (wohlgemerkt RL Kohle) abholen - ist ja eh so einfach...
> 
> 
> 
> Habe für meinen Geschmack keine gefunden. Klar könnte man sich über TS mit der Gegnerseite treffen und aussprechen und mit gleich großen Teams zu bestimmten Zeiten treffen an Orten wo dann sonst keiner mitmischt usw.



Will ja net behaupten das die ganz vorne das nicht ohne können geschafft haben... nur wenn man sich den ganzen rooster ansieht... wirklich den ganzen rooster... dann sind da nur 2 - 4 Teams denen man sagen muss hut ab... der rest sind die roxxor kiddies die in meinen augen außer hohen und verachtung dem gegner nichts an skill gegenüberbringen...

Bist du schon ma im Stunlock ausgelacht und angespuckt worden? Und das von gnomen spielern??? Das is kein skill und top  spieler sin das auch net in meinen augen... das problem ist einfach das dat system in WoW nicht richtig funktioniert... 


Und equip farmen? nichts gegen diese aussage... joah hat was nur.... pve vs pvp? nicht unbedingt ne super gegenüberstellung.... Habe mich auch im pvp versucht nur der punkt ist.... du hast dann ein equip un kannst es mit beendigung der letzten sache in die tonne kicken weil ne neue Season angefangen hat und dein equip genauso gut is wie das was man nicht anhat.....


Ansatzweise wage ich sogar zu behaupten das mir das Arena system in CoH/CoV besser gefallen hat als in WoW.... denn dort gibt es keine überpower roxxor equip sondern wirklich nur skill.

Okay sieht jeder anders... ich habe nicht viel Arena gemacht aber es hat mir eines gezeigt in wow.... selbst leute mit skill werden ansatzweise von den roxxor kiddies verarscht von vorne bis hinten... und gegen leute mit der selben wertung antretten war auch net... mein Team durft schönen gegen leute aus der nächsten liga antretten... 


Okay... mag jetzt klingen wie mimimi oder ein flame aber ich gehöre halb zu den spielern die sich extrem angepisst fühlen wen man mit leuten spielen muss die von netiquette genauso viel sachverstand haben wie vom spielen selbst....


Da zieh ich War schon WoW vor... hier ist der chat ansatzweise ruhiger als beim sparten führer


----------



## wicked_Shaman (11. Januar 2009)

durch eure diskussion konnt ich schon nen guten eindruck gewinnen...also nciht zwangsweise positiv aber ich kann mir schon gut nen bild vom spiel machen^^
wenn mir jetzt noch jemand paar ingame bilder zeigne könnte(von hauptstädten und schlachten) wäre das perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


über antesten komm ich ja über kurz oder lang eh nicht weg^^


----------



## Argell (11. Januar 2009)

also hab hier ien Bild..

War gestern T2 ( gibt noch t3 + t4 ) 

gibt sicherlich grössere aber gestern hats derb gerockt,.. =)))






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torcido (11. Januar 2009)

wicked_Shaman schrieb:


> durch eure diskussion konnt ich schon nen guten eindruck gewinnen...also nciht zwangsweise positiv aber ich kann mir schon gut nen bild vom spiel machen^^
> wenn mir jetzt noch jemand paar ingame bilder zeigne könnte(von hauptstädten und schlachten) wäre das perfekt
> 
> 
> ...



youtube, gibt schon genug videos von burgenraids und städteschlachten auf ami-seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

*Auf die Bilder Drücken um sie zu vergrößern...*

Bild NR.1 vor ner Festung als deffer am glänzenden Weg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild NR.2  Ne Engpasschlacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild NR.3 ...da haben die Angreifer ihre Reittiere einfach vorm Hauptkomplex am Glänzenden Weg stehen lassen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg...


----------



## wicked_Shaman (11. Januar 2009)

Torcido schrieb:


> youtube, gibt schon genug videos von burgenraids und städteschlachten auf ami-seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja da erkenn ich aber immer so wenig xD


----------



## Kakerlakchen (11. Januar 2009)

Ich selber spiele Hybrid.. hab als WAR rauskam überzeugt WAR gespielt und bin bis heute fan von dem Spiel, hab jedoch zu release von Wotlk ne kleine Pause eingelegt.

Nun bin ich bei WoW mit 2 chars 80, hab n grossteil des mommentanen raidcontents gesehn und spalte meine spielzeit. Zu Raidterminen spiele ich noch WoW, aber für kurze weile etc macht mir WAR viel mehr laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deinen fragen im ersten Post brauch ich glaub ich ned zu antworten.. das haben schon genügend andere vor mir getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (11. Januar 2009)

Die oRvR Schlachten sind genial. Wenn du die nicht gesehen hast, hast du wirklich was verpasst. WAR hat sich wirklich zur besten "Alternative" zu WoW gemausert.


----------



## wicked_Shaman (11. Januar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Die oRvR Schlachten sind genial. Wenn du die nicht gesehen hast, hast du wirklich was verpasst. WAR hat sich wirklich zur besten "Alternative" zu WoW gemausert.



sry wenn ich dazu ne dumme frage stelle aber aus testberichten lässt sich sowas immer nur pberflächlig herauslesen.
wieviele leute sind bei orvr meist beteiligt und was macht man da eigtl?^^ also welche arten von pvp erwarten da einen?


----------



## Argell (11. Januar 2009)

guck dir mein bild an ca 5 antworten oben ... =)


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Kennst du die Szene im Herr der Ringe ..wo Minas Tirth 6 Tage Belagert wird und die Verteidiger verzweifelt versuchen gegen eine Übermacht zu bestehen und dann Gandalf mit den Reiterh Rohans von Osten her in die Masse der Orks reinreitet? 

So darfst dir eine der vielen open RvR Schlachten vor ner Burg z.b. vorstellen (Natürlich mit ner guten gp und nich rnd zamm gewürfelt)

Edit und ja schau dir die Bilder an (Draufklicken zum vergrößern)... Ansonsten passt mein Vergleich zum Kinofil hdr. Das ist schon wirklich so ähnlich abgelaufen x)


----------



## wicked_Shaman (11. Januar 2009)

Argell schrieb:


> guck dir mein bild an ca 5 antworten oben ... =)



ok alles klar xD
ich schaus mir nochmal genau an und ma schaun =) also schlechter als bei wow kann die community nicht sein(nur die von toggo is schlechter) und was das spielerische angeht werd ich mal reinschnuppern^^
die tage werd ich mich auch mal mit der story vertraut machen^^

ehm dann nochmal paar fragen zu den klassen:
soweit ich es verstehe ist jede klasse ja für sich einzigartig hat aber einen ähnlichen gegenspieler^^
so...bei WoW war ich heilschamane. möchte bei war dann mal etwas mehr actionreicheres testen^^ dachte da so an auserkorenen oder chaosbarbar =)
wenn ich als auserkorener auf tank skille, hab ich dann große nachteile im pvp und muss ich dauernd umskillen für pve und pvp?


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Nein ..pass auf ...wenn du ne Tankklasse auf dmg skillst wirst du trozdem nicht "viel" schaden machen ...und nicht unbedingt mehr als deff geskillter Tank .es ist absolut nicht wow und ne Tankklasse wird KEIN damage dealer. Die aufgabe eines Tanks ist es die Gegner zurückzudrücken und deine Leute zu beschützen/das feuer auf dich zu ziehen ...durch die Gegnerischen reihen zu rennen um deren heilern/stoffies ect das leben schwer zu machen durch Knockback ect.

Andere klassen können es sich nicht so erlauben in die gegner reinzurennen wie ein tank, da diese wie die Fliegen umfallen würden.

Du kannst halt einige Attacken nur mit nem Schild ausführen...also Nachteile als deff Tank gegenüber nem "OFF" Tank hast du bei leibe nicht.

Ich denke wenn du mehr Aktion willst ist ein Chaosbarbar eher etwas für dich...fällt zwar schneller um ..nimmt dafür dann aber noch nen paar leute mit ;D


----------



## Incomming 336 (11. Januar 2009)

wicked_Shaman schrieb:


> Wer hat von WoW zu War gewechselt und blieb nun auch bei War und wieso?^^



Ich bleibe bei WAR, weil ich Gelegenheitsspieler bin und PvP zocken will (Ich hasse PvE). In WoW macht das PvP nur Spaß wenn man Hardcore zockt.


----------



## wicked_Shaman (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Nein ..pass auf ...wenn du ne Tankklasse auf dmg skillst wirst du trozdem nicht "viel" schaden machen ...und nicht unbedingt mehr als deff geskillter Tank .es ist absolut nicht wow und ne Tankklasse wird KEIN damage dealer. Die aufgabe eines Tanks ist es die Gegner zurückzudrücken und deine Leute zu beschützen/das feuer auf dich zu ziehen ...durch die Gegnerischen reihen zu rennen um deren heilern/stoffies ect das leben schwer zu machen durch Knockback ect.
> 
> Andere klassen können es sich nicht so erlauben in die gegner reinzurennen wie ein tank, da diese wie die Fliegen umfallen würden.
> 
> ...



aso...also egal welche klasse, solange sie i-wie tankekn könnte is sie als dmg dealer schlecht? oO
klingt bissel komisch für mich^^

also den schwarzen gardist kann ich mir auch als dmg dealer gut vorstellen mit seiner lanze da XD oder den sigmar priester^^ aber ich hab ja kA davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Wah bloß nicht ! Du denkst etwas in die Falsche richtung ..Natürlich kannst du als Sigmarpriester schaden machen ..und wenn du es wirklich darauf anlegst als Tank auch ...ABER das ganze bringt viel mehr schlechtes mit als gutes ...

Der offtank Beispielsweise ...wozu soll ein heiler den "möchtegern dd" Heilen der lieber egoistisch schaden machen will um zu versuchen irgendwas umzuhausen als das er sich darauf konzentriert die schlacht vorranzutreiben und seine Leute zu beschützen.

Ebenso der Sigmarpriester ..er ist ne hervorragende Heiler klasse ..mit dem reizvollen Aspekt auch ein gutes Schadenspotential und hohe rüstungswerte zu haben....Aber wenn du in Szenarien den egoistischen damagedealer spielst anstelle deine Kamerraden zu heilen wirst du außer "flames und böse Sprüche" nicht viel von deinen Mitspielern ernten... hingegen wenn du nen Super heiljob machst mit wiederbeleben der spieler ect... Bleibst du den Spielern gut im Gedächtniss und ein Guterruf ist (meiner meinung nach) wichtig :>

Mal davon abgesehen das man als dmg geskillter Heiler/Tank niemals an die Schadenswerte eines richtigen dd's alla Chaosbarbar,weißerlöwe,Hexenjäger,Feuerzauberer   ect rankommt....


----------



## Anusanna (11. Januar 2009)

wicked_Shaman schrieb:


> aso...also egal welche klasse, solange sie i-wie tankekn könnte is sie als dmg dealer schlecht? oO
> klingt bissel komisch für mich^^
> 
> *Jap, so ist es! Der DMG den Du als Tank mit einer "DMG" Skillung machst, ist sehr sehr lau und hilft, wenn überhaupt, durch den PVE Anteil wenn Du alleine unterwegs bist*
> ...


----------



## Aresetyr (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Wah bloß nicht ! Du denkst etwas in die Falsche richtung ..Natürlich kannst du als Sigmarpriester schaden machen ..und wenn du es wirklich darauf anlegst als Tank auch ...ABER das ganze bringt viel mehr schlechtes mit als gutes ...
> 
> Der offtank Beispielsweise ...wozu soll ein heiler den "möchtegern dd" Heilen der lieber egoistisch schaden machen will um zu versuchen irgendwas umzuhausen als das er sich darauf konzentriert die schlacht vorranzutreiben und seine Leute zu beschützen.
> 
> ...




Schön zusammengefasst...

kurz nochmal: in War geht es NICHT ums One on One (in WoW btw. auch nicht, aber das werden die Leute nie verstehen... man kann nicht auf ALLES balancen, das GEHT NICHT) und die fetten Zahlen der DD's sind nur ein Aspekt des Spieles... hier wird jeder gebraucht und es geht um ZUSAMMENHALT und GRUPPENSPIEL.

Rennst du alleine vor, stirbst du dort auch zu 100% alleine...


----------



## wicked_Shaman (11. Januar 2009)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Schön zusammengefasst...
> 
> kurz nochmal: in War geht es NICHT ums One on One (in WoW btw. auch nicht, aber das werden die Leute nie verstehen... man kann nicht auf ALLES balancen, das GEHT NICHT) und die fetten Zahlen der DD's sind nur ein Aspekt des Spieles... hier wird jeder gebraucht und es geht um ZUSAMMENHALT und GRUPPENSPIEL.
> 
> Rennst du alleine vor, stirbst du dort auch zu 100% alleine...



jo wollte in wow schon immer den supporter machen, deswegen bin cih da ja auch schami^^
welche klasse supportet denn in war am besten? also damit mein ich nicht heilen sondern geschwindigkeit der schläge erhöhen oder so^^


BIG THX nochmal dass ihr mir so schnell antwortet^^


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Also ich weis der Jünger des Khaine (Spiegelklasse zum Sigmarpriester)  konnte Beispielsweise seinem Offensivziel Stärke klauen und diese auf einen befreundeten Spieler oder sich selbst übertragen ect. Sigmarpriester/Jüngerdes Khaine sind aufjedenfall die Supporter schlechthin...

Ansonsten ist der Choosen oder der Ritter des Sonnenordens ...durch die Auren auch ne Support/Tankklasse ...ähnlich wie nen Paladin nur ohne das Heilgedönst :>


----------



## Pymonte (11. Januar 2009)

Es ist schon etwas komplizierter. Als Tank hat man einen Schutz, enen Schadens und einen Support Baum.

Der Schutz Baum verstärkt deine Schutzskills (machst mehr Aggro und Schaden mit ihnen) und man bekommt auch einige nette Defeinsive Fertigkeiten. Man macht eben wenig Schaden, hällt aber ne Menge aus und frisst kaum Schaden. Zusätzlich kann man den Schaden des Gegners noch stark reduzieren und mitspieler mit einer Fähigkeit beschützen (der geschütze Spieler bekommt weniger Schaden). Selber rennt man eigentlich im RvR nur in der ersten Reihe in den Gegner, versucht die Formation aufzubrechen bzw wenigstens zum eigenen Vorteil zu verschieben. In der Verteidigung bildet man eben eine lebende Mauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man ist eben imemr vorne mit dabei.

Der Schadens Tank, macht, ja Schaden eben. Wesentlich weniger als ein Melee DD, aber dennoch genug. Man wird kiene Schadensspitzen fahren, kann aber besonders gut nerven, unterbrechen und, da man dennoch viel aushält, auch gut störend mitmischen. Zu sagen ein Schadens geskillter Tank ist egoist und es nicht Wert geheilt zu werden, vergeudet Potential. Allerdings sollte natürlich die Mehrheit der Tank Spieler auch wirklich schützen, aber ein - 2 Brecher, die viel aushalten und dennoch Schaden fahren, sind schon sehr nützlich. Man kann das übrigens nicht mit einem Off-Specc von WoW vergleichen. Ein WoW Def Krieger kann im PvP nix nützliches, außer vielelicht viel aushalten und rumnerven, er ist aber nciht wirklich gefährlich. Im Schadens Specc macht er allerdings Schaden wie ein DD. Das wäre aber in WAR unpassen, da die Klasse dan OP wär und gegenüber jeder anderen Klassen im Vorteil.

Der Support beim unterstützt. Er reduziert die Widerstände des Gegners, erhöht die eigenen, stört am effektivsten (macht auch etwas mehr Schaden als ein reiner Schutz Tank) usw. Hält natürlich auch weniger aus als ein Schutz Tank. Auch hier sind 1-2 Skillungen dieser Art nicht unnütz.

Da WAR auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt ist, macht ein Tank eben wenig Schaden (wie ein WoW Def Krieger), hällt aber viel aus. Im PvP ist er allerdings nicht so unnütz wie jede Tank Klasse in WoW. Dort haben ja selbst Magier fast 20k HP scon im PvP und x verschiedene Schutzmöglichkeiten. In WAR haben die DDs eigentlich nicht viel um sich zu schützen, außer die Tanks. Sie sterben schnell, machen dafür aber auch umsomehr Schaden.


----------



## wicked_Shaman (11. Januar 2009)

thx pymonte, das brachte schon viel licht ins dunkle^^

welche arten von spieler sind denn so am meisten gefragt? in wow sinds bei uns zumindest oft healpalas und melee schamanen. welche wird denn bei war eher selten gespielt und/oder is sehr gefragt bzw wird gern gesehen?


----------



## Ascían (11. Januar 2009)

wicked_Shaman schrieb:


> thx pymonte, das brachte schon viel licht ins dunkle^^
> 
> welche arten von spieler sind denn so am meisten gefragt? in wow sinds bei uns zumindest oft healpalas und melee schamanen. welche wird denn bei war eher selten gespielt und/oder is sehr gefragt bzw wird gern gesehen?



Runepriests! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niko78 (11. Januar 2009)

Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie man WOW und WAR überhaupt vergleichen kann.
WAR ist darauf ausgelegt, dass es PvP bzw. dann RvR geht und das tagtäglich.
Bei WoW hast halt nun mal PVE und PVP und wenn man mehr auf PVE steht dann ist es das richtige, vor allem wenn man im Archievment was erreichen möchte.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (11. Januar 2009)

Was man auch noch beachten muss.. der tank geskillte tank ist n RvR skill.. wenn mein schwarzork in T3 anroc die gegner zurückdrängt und wenn immer möglich in die lava schubst, fühl ich mich wohl... oder wenn n paar melees ohne heal meinen sie kommen durch meine rüstung, dann werden sie gemoscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da WAR eine Kolossionsabfrage hat gibts auch taktische möglichkeiten, wenn zum beispiel n dicker schwarzork (oder zwei) am eingang einer Burg steht, müssen die melees erst an ihm vorbei kommen bevor sie in die burg hinein und zum rest der gruppe  können


----------



## Khard (12. Januar 2009)

Ich gebe dir nen tipp von !mir!

Ebay kriegst du das Spiel sau günstig.. 

oder halt nur einen Account..

Nur du musst auf ein paar sachen achten:

Bewertungen vom Verkäufer..

Erstbesitzer ?! damit du auch ALLE Daten hast!

ich hab meinen Acc für 10euro gekauft.. habe es dann vom Kumpel sein Spiel installt...

aber nya lange habe ich nicht gespielt macht irgendwie doch nicht so den Fun wo sich alle erhoft haben.

ABER!

Eine gute abwechslung ist es allemal.. nur ich meine 50euro für ein Spiel wo man in die Ecke haut lohnt sich nicht wirklich..

--------------------
Ich wollte hiermit helfen, nicht werben.. 

mfg


----------



## Ascían (12. Januar 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> Da WAR eine Kolossionsabfrage hat gibts auch taktische möglichkeiten, wenn zum beispiel n dicker schwarzork (oder zwei) am eingang einer Burg steht, müssen die melees erst an ihm vorbei kommen bevor sie in die burg hinein und zum rest der gruppe  können



Einer wird da nicht ganz reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber ansonsten geb ich Dir völlig Recht, nerf Schwarzork Körperumfang oder gebt Order den Skill "Blitzdiät" - an den Dicken Tonnen kommt man nie vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (12. Januar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Einer wird da nicht ganz reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der Körperumfang war vor einigen patches sogar für mich n problem... ich konnte bei der char auswahl meinen gobbo shamie ned anwählen da er hinter dem dicken vertseckt war. musste immer zuerst den schwarzork nackt ausziehen.. nun haben sie zum glück das charauswahl interface geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wicked_Shaman (12. Januar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Runepriests!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was gibts auf der zerstörungsseite was dem da ähnelt?^^


----------



## zadros (12. Januar 2009)

zeloten aber das sind gimps .. nimm nen heildok oder schamanen oder eben wenn du masochist bist doch einen zeloten


----------



## Azzrah (12. Januar 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> Ich selber spiele Hybrid.. hab als WAR rauskam überzeugt WAR gespielt und bin bis heute fan von dem Spiel, hab jedoch zu release von Wotlk ne kleine Pause eingelegt.
> 
> Nun bin ich bei WoW mit 2 chars 80, hab n grossteil des mommentanen raidcontents gesehn und spalte meine spielzeit. Zu Raidterminen spiele ich noch WoW, aber für kurze weile etc macht mir WAR viel mehr laune
> 
> ...




dito, bei mir ists exakt genauso ^^ ausser das ich erst einen char auf 80 habe


----------



## softcake_orange (12. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie man WOW und WAR überhaupt vergleichen kann.
> WAR ist darauf ausgelegt, dass es PvP bzw. dann RvR geht und das tagtäglich.
> Bei WoW hast halt nun mal PVE und PVP und wenn man mehr auf PVE steht dann ist es das richtige, vor allem wenn man im Archievment was erreichen möchte.




Sorry aber der PvE Bereich ist in Warhammer aufgrund des umfangreichen Wälzers auch nicht zu verachten. 
Man kann schon eine Menge Zeit mit Solo PvE bestreiten.

(Achtung 3 Zeilen Satz) Und jeder der darüber nachdenkt, mit WAR anzufangen, oder es schon bereits getan hat, sich aber nicht entscheiden kann, welche Klasse er spielen soll, dem rate ich einfach mal 5 diverse Klassen bis Lv. 20 zu spielen, denn bis dahin geth es sehr schnell und man hat auch schon die meisten Grundfähigkeiten erlernt.


----------



## Senubirath (12. Januar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Sorry aber der PvE Bereich ist in Warhammer aufgrund des umfangreichen Wälzers auch nicht zu verachten.
> Man kann schon eine Menge Zeit mit Solo PvE bestreiten.
> 
> (Achtung 3 Zeilen Satz) Und jeder der darüber nachdenkt, mit WAR anzufangen, oder es schon bereits getan hat, sich aber nicht entscheiden kann, welche Klasse er spielen soll, dem rate ich einfach mal 5 diverse Klassen bis Lv. 20 zu spielen, denn bis dahin geth es sehr schnell und man hat auch schon die meisten Grundfähigkeiten erlernt.



Kann mich dem anschließen mit dem bis lvl 20 spielen... dann hat man auch ansatzweise im gefühl ob man bei bleibt oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Wälzer... einzigster nachteil... wenn man lvl 40 ist kann man die sachen aus dem T1/T2 nicht mehr holen... da rächt es sich dann das man versucht nach vorne mitzuziehen ^^


----------



## heretik (12. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie man WOW und WAR überhaupt vergleichen kann.
> WAR ist darauf ausgelegt, dass es PvP bzw. dann RvR geht und das tagtäglich.
> Bei WoW hast halt nun mal PVE und PVP und wenn man mehr auf PVE steht dann ist es das richtige, vor allem wenn man im Archievment was erreichen möchte.



Vor allem sind die einzelnen Klassen um ein weites mehr auf Synergie ausgelegt als in WoW, wo mittlerweile ganze Forenflügel in brennende Tränen ausbrechen, wenn nicht alle Klassen 100 % identische Fähigkeiten haben, damit ja jeder jeden besiegen kann (Ausrüstung natürlich ausgenommen, wie sollte man sonst seine einsamen Abende verbringen).


----------



## Senubirath (12. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Vor allem sind die einzelnen Klassen um ein weites mehr auf Synergie ausgelegt als in WoW, wo mittlerweile ganze Forenflügel in brennende Tränen ausbrechen, wenn nicht alle Klassen 100 % identische Fähigkeiten haben, damit ja jeder jeden besiegen kann (Ausrüstung natürlich ausgenommen, wie sollte man sonst seine einsamen Abende verbringen).



Den Stormwind Chat zuspammen mit nutzlosen dingen... (oder auf der gegenseite etwas anders^^)


Als ich damals WoW gespielt hatte störte es mich schon das alle alles konnten.... schon ma gesehen wie ein Priest davon überzeugt war das er besser tankt als ein krieger? (Okay... hört sich stranger an als es is... der priest dachte das wirklich)


Hier ist das ganz okay... jede Klasse hat einen beitrag zu leisten... und viele dinge funzen besser im pulk als alleine


----------



## wicked_Shaman (13. Januar 2009)

wann sind eigtl testversionen geplant wenn ihr schon schreibt: NOCH nicht? xD


----------



## Senubirath (13. Januar 2009)

wicked_Shaman schrieb:


> wann sind eigtl testversionen geplant wenn ihr schon schreibt: NOCH nicht? xD



Schwer zu sagen... angekündigt wurde es denke ich ma... nur leider ohne datum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So musste einfach das risiko eingehen das spiel erst ma komplett zu kaufen... aber es lohnt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (13. Januar 2009)

Passend zu deinem Nick solltest du eigentlich einen Schami spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist auch ein sehr starker heiler! Immer gern gesehen und jeder feindliche DD will dich tot sehen. So kommt auf keinen Fall Langeweile auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wicked_Shaman (13. Januar 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Passend zu deinem Nick solltest du eigentlich einen Schami spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



den werd ich mir bestimmt nicht entgehen lassen den dann mal anzuspielen^^ aber der auserkorene is momentan am interessantesten für mich^^ son fetter stier mit schwerster rütung und größten waffen^^ mal was anderes als nur chainheal zu spamen XD


----------



## Torcido (13. Januar 2009)

jo der schamane is echt zu empfehlen,er is ein krasser heiler,hab selbst einen auf 20 und man is als heiler immer gern gesehn,egal welches game -.-
musst dir nur immer eine gute "mauer" suche,hinter der du dich verstecken kannst =P am bestn nen freund anrufen der mit dir nen ork hochzockt *g*
ansonsten stimme ich den vorpostern zu, wow chars mit war chars zu vergleichen ist nicht ratsam,da sich der aufbau grundlegend unterscheidet,wie schon gesagt,in wow kann ich mit jeder klasse im 1on1 bestehen,wenn ich weiß wie,in war is das unmöglich
ich spiel zur zeit nen squigtreiba,der macht mir am meisten laune,und meine angstgegner sind (und bleiben es sicher auch auf 40 )die hexenjäger $%&/( *g* einfach 0 chance im solo,aber das kommt gsd selten genug vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lieber ins oRVR oder in szenarios und mit ner gruppe moschn,das macht erst richtig spaß

in diesem sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metzelkoch (14. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie man WOW und WAR überhaupt vergleichen kann.
> WAR ist darauf ausgelegt, dass es PvP bzw. dann RvR geht und das tagtäglich.
> Bei WoW hast halt nun mal PVE und PVP und wenn man mehr auf PVE steht dann ist es das richtige, vor allem wenn man im Archievment was erreichen möchte.



Gäään oh man ... bist wohl auch einer von denen die diesen kleinen Absatzt in jeden passenden Thread kopieren.

Im War gibs eigentlich kein PvP sondern NUR RVR da is ein Unterschied ... PvP ist nicht auf Massenschlachten ausgelegt. (Man kanns auch verdrehen aber ich hab schon recht)

In War wäre PvP wo ich jetzt mal die Arena in WOW ranhole ne Katastrophe !!

Im RvR is War auch gut !!!

Und zum Pve-Teil der ist sooooooo stark vertreten wie ich es mit hätte nie vorstellen können. Ohne Pve gehts im RvR einfach nicht vorran ... nur es ist vieel schlechter als in Wow.

Stell dir mal vor jeder würde die behütungssachen nur von den Festungen bekommen ... wie lange würde das wohl dauern ???

WoW PvP is halt schon sau anspchsvoll da du hier in kleinen Teams keinen Fehler erlauben darfst braucht immer ne andere Taktik ... 1 Fehler ist meist Tot . Seine Klasse beherrschen und Equip ist enorm wichtig!
Und Skill > all (nicht auf mich bezogen !! ) Wenn du gut bist kannste auch gegen Gegner gewinnen die eigentlich im Vorteil sind oder du alleine die zu zweit!

WAR RvR is nur von der Taktik der Gruppe wann und wo und wie sie angreift abhängig ( und die Anzahl natürlich ) der Rest is Latte !! 

 Halt Geschmackssache !!!

Ahso und wenn du in Wow Horde gespielt hast geh zur Order !!! (da kommen jetzt flames aber glaub mir)
Auf 2 Servern je 1 40er und immer das gleiche^^

Fang aber ruhig an ... weil das Game is bis Rang 40 richtig geil !!! und die paar Euro wert dann kannste ja immernoch entscheiden und je nach laune switchen ...

mfg


----------



## Astravall (14. Januar 2009)

Metzelkoch schrieb:


> (...)
> Und Skill > all (nicht auf mich bezogen !! ) Wenn du gut bist kannste auch gegen Gegner gewinnen die eigentlich im Vorteil sind oder du alleine die zu zweit!
> 
> (...)



Also DAS höre ich von so manchem WoW-Spieler aber genau andersherum: Besseres Equip = Sieg bestimmte Klasse = Sieg
Auch wenn WoW das 'beste Spiel der Welt' wäre ... mir macht es einfach keinen Spaß.

MfG Michael


----------



## wicked_Shaman (14. Januar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Also DAS höre ich von so manchem WoW-Spieler aber genau andersherum: Besseres Equip = Sieg bestimmte Klasse = Sieg
> Auch wenn WoW das 'beste Spiel der Welt' wäre ... mir macht es einfach keinen Spaß.
> 
> MfG Michael



kann man aber auch nicht auf die goldwage legen das argument. wer im pvp mehr abhärtung hat scheint schon im vorteil, bringt einem aber nichts wenn man verpeilt die fähigkeiten richtig zu verwenden^^
hirnmasse>all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohties (14. Januar 2009)

wicked_Shaman schrieb:


> kann man aber auch nicht auf die goldwage legen das argument. wer im pvp mehr abhärtung hat scheint schon im vorteil, bringt einem aber nichts wenn man verpeilt die fähigkeiten richtig zu verwenden^^
> hirnmasse>all
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


habe eine lange zeit wow gespielt und sehr gern auch pvp. 
und ja, wenn man sich richtig doof anstellt kann man auch mit imba-equip verlieren aber andersrum konnte ich noch so fit sein.... was manche teilweise für klamotten am leib trugen, da haste einfach mal kein land gesehen, auch wenn du durch die klasse eigentlich im vorteil warst.

und so krass wie bei wow hab ich das noch in keinem mmo erlebt und bitte das auch nicht zu werten, weil die leute haben ja auch zeit investiert um so ein gutes equip zu kriegen.


----------



## Senubirath (14. Januar 2009)

Ohties schrieb:


> habe eine lange zeit wow gespielt und sehr gern auch pvp.
> und ja, wenn man sich richtig doof anstellt kann man auch mit imba-equip verlieren aber andersrum konnte ich noch so fit sein.... was manche teilweise für klamotten am leib trugen, da haste einfach mal kein land gesehen, auch wenn du durch die klasse eigentlich im vorteil warst.
> 
> und so krass wie bei wow hab ich das noch in keinem mmo erlebt und bitte das auch nicht zu werten, weil die leute haben ja auch zeit investiert um so ein gutes equip zu kriegen.



Okay das lassen wir jetzt ma dahingestellt sein das mit dem Aufwand/Zeit.... man kann sich ja ziehen lassen und sahnt dann das ab was man braucht und zahlt danach die grp aus die einen zieht.... Und sind wir mal ehrlich... das ist gang und gebe... also von 10 leuten die ein mörder equip tragen waren vlt nur 2 in der lage auch in der ini was zu reißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber das ist nicht der punkt... selbst wenn du gut spielst haste keine chance... deine attacken verpuffen und du wirst dann platt gemacht bervor du auch nur ma ein kratzer in die rüstung des vollpfosten hämmern konntest....


Is hier net so der fall... klar man macht weniger schaden bei passenden equip... aber man ist meistens eh net alleine wenn man so was machen will mit gegner angreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wicked_Shaman (14. Januar 2009)

nagut soll kein wow flame thread werden^^
aber wenn ich durch hero inis mitlerweile da schon an t7 und s5 komme...na dann brauch ich nicht viel investieren^^

wie kommt man eigtl bei war an sein equip ausser durch boss loot? gibst da auch ein marken system oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## Metzelkoch (14. Januar 2009)

wicked_Shaman schrieb:


> nagut soll kein wow flame thread werden^^
> aber wenn ich durch hero inis mitlerweile da schon an t7 und s5 komme...na dann brauch ich nicht viel investieren^^
> 
> wie kommt man eigtl bei war an sein equip ausser durch boss loot? gibst da auch ein marken system oder wie läuft das ab?



Duch innis gibts pve equip das aber auch wunderbar im pvp anwendbar ist (Unterschied ist minimal)

Sonst duch ranom drops im rvr und duch belohnungen sprich beuteln bei Burg, Festungs und Städteraids.
Und es gib ein Einflussystem fürs RvR da gibts auch wirklich gute Sachen.
Duch den Rufrang kriegste eigentlich nur Müll. Brauchst ihn aber für die Rüstungssets die in Burgen etc. droppen. Und je 1 Rüstungssetteil über den Rufrang.

Bei den Burgraids ist das lootsystem sehr vom Glück abhängig !!!!!!!!!!! Und sehr sehr schlecht gemacht aber sie arbeiten daran es besser zu machen, das merkt man auch!
Man kann z.b. nicht passen wenn man das item schon 54 mal hat. Aber der arme Heiler (einer wie ich ) immernoch drauf wartet.


----------



## wicked_Shaman (14. Januar 2009)

Metzelkoch schrieb:


> [...]aber sie arbeiten daran es besser zu machen, das merkt man auch!



sehr gut^^


----------



## Senubirath (14. Januar 2009)

Etwas auf das wir alle schauen werden die verbesserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ja net angehen das man durchgehend vom anfang bis ende bei ist un dann doch nix bekommt


----------



## lucifermaycry (14. Januar 2009)

Man kann nicht erwarten, dass das Game von anfang an perfekt ist. Aber für den Anfang ist es schon mal extrem gut. IAlso ich für meinen Teil liebe WAR.


----------



## beavis666 (14. Januar 2009)

wicked_Shaman schrieb:


> wie kommt man eigtl bei war an sein equip ausser durch boss loot? gibst da auch ein marken system oder wie läuft das ab?


also es gibt viele wege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. während des lvlns hast du folgendes:
-bei den kapiteln die öffentlichen quests kloppen ----> am ende gibts beutel..... auch hier gibts in jedem tier nen pve set
-öffentliche quests kloppen und kapiteleinfluss voll farmen -----> am ende gibts auch immer brauchbare blaue items für deine klasse
-open rvr machen auch in den burgen gibts am ende bei eroberung beutel halt das rvr set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hier vorher schlau machen meisst is ein item auch nen drop und teilweise gibts davon was beim händler)
-ganz viel open rvr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch hier gibts fürs rvr einfluss zu holen und auch hier bekommt man tolle sachen (pro t gebiet kann man so 9 items agbreifen die wirklich recht gut sind)
-auf dem weg zu rang 40 kann man auch ab und zu mal beim runfhändler vorbeischauen,.... der meisst grüne krams ist teilweise als übergang auch zu gebrauchen
-in den instanzen gibts meines wissens nach auch nochmal sets abzugreifen aber hierfür bin ich kein experte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

wenn du dann kurz vor 40 bist hast du dann folgendes zu tun.
-das erste set mit behütung holen (entweder das pve aus der instanz oder das rvr ausm rvr halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-das 2. set holen (stadtini oder auch rvr (nur hier is das rvr set schon hart zu bekommen weil festungsraids sind auf den meissten servern noch recht selten)
-ausserdem kann man sich noch die rvr einflussitems holen wenn man viel rvr macht (gibt insgesammt 9 davon im t4)

die sachen bei den öffentlichen quests und keepraids werden ausgewürfelt bei allen die mitgewirkt haben und wenn du einen beutel bekommst ist zu 100% auch immer nen item drin was auf deine klasse zugeschnitten ist. die einflussbelohnungen sind auch immer passend zu deiner klasse.

wie du siehst gibts schon einige möglichkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (14. Januar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Man kann nicht erwarten, dass das Game von anfang an perfekt ist. Aber für den Anfang ist es schon mal extrem gut. IAlso ich für meinen Teil liebe WAR.



Ich liebe War auch ^^

Zum ersten mal das ich eigendlich zufrieden bin mit nem mmo....hatte ja das glück mehr als eines spielen zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (14. Januar 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> hi
> 
> also ich habe von wow zu war und von war wieder zu wow gewechselt!
> naja ich liebe eigl pvp aber bei war naja du musst dich aufjeden fall mit der grafik von war anfreunden können (bzw sie so schön finden) ,
> ...


genauso wasrs bei mir auch!


----------



## Shido19 (14. Januar 2009)

wicked_Shaman schrieb:


> Hiho.
> 
> Seit ich wieder bei WoW so ziemlich alles clear habe merke ich da werd ich eigtl nicht lang bei bleiben können. Dauernd die selben inis stundenlang zu raiden ist ziemlich öde und nicht wirklich das was ich mir beim spielen erhoffe. Nun steht War als Option da erneut richtig Spaß bei einem mmorpg zu haben^^
> Nur bevor ich hier großartig Geld ausgebe um festzustellen ich reaktivier mein WoW Account doch lieber wieder möchte ich einiges Fragen:
> ...




Ich habe erst WAR gespielt und bin inzwischen bei WoW angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die beiden Spiele sind einfach nicht zu vergleichen. Für mich persönlich gibt es atm kein Spiel, was so detailreich, umfangreich und Langzeitmotivation ist/hat wie World of Warcraft. Ich bin nicht lange bei WAR geblieben (habe bereits seit der Beta gespielt. Es konnte mich einfach nicht lange genug fesseln.

Viel Erfolg, Grüße


/flame on


----------



## Senubirath (14. Januar 2009)

Shido19 schrieb:


> Ich habe erst WAR gespielt und bin inzwischen bei WoW angekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/flame off....

deine entscheidung, aber animiere nicht andere user zum flamen


----------



## Tannenbernie (14. Januar 2009)

wicked_Shaman schrieb:


> Wer hat von WoW zu War gewechselt und blieb nun auch bei War und wieso?^^
> 
> Gibt es eigtl eine Testversion (sowie 10tage trial bei WoW) habe echt nichts gefunden in der art
> 
> ...



Habe vor WoW zwar schon andere MMOs gezockt, bin aber trotzdem von WoW als meinem letzten MMO zu WAR gekommen, da fühle ich mich also angesprochen.

Bezüglich Trial kann ich leider nix sagen.

Was Action auf den Servern angeht, so findet die nur zur PrimeTime statt. Wenn du also keine Schichtarbeit oder so etwas hast und nur zu "normalen" Zeiten spielst, dann hast du auch kein Problem. Spielst du aber auch mal vor 18:00 oder nach 24:00 dann bist du auch auf den dicht besiedelten Servern recht alleine. Im Allgemeinen sind so ziemlich alle Server unterbevölkert, Mythic scheut sich halt, Server zusammenzulegen wegen der schlechten Presse die das bringt. Aber momentan spielen halt zu wenige WAR auf zu vielen Servern. BGs zu jeder Tageszeit im Takt von Minuten wie in WoW gibts auch nicht, selbst zur PrimeTime musst du schon mal bis zu ner Stunde warten.

Charaktergestaltung....naja...die war ja schon in WoW katastrophal schlecht. Hab mich sowieso schon immer gefragt, warum da im letzten Jahrzehnt so ein Rückschritt war. Alte MMos, die inzwischen schon viele Jahre alt sind, haben deutlich bessere Charaktergestaltung als WoW...und WAR hat da WoW einfach kopiert, ist genauso grottenschlecht, alle Chars einer Klasse sehen ziemlich exakt gleich aus. Rüstungen anfertigen würde zum Tradeskilling gehören, aber das ist so ziemlich nicht existent in WAR. Also nein, du kannst nichts in der Art anfertigen - aber ein grosser Pluspunkt von WAR, du kannst deine Rüstung einfärben und so deine Farben selbst bestimmen, das ist schon schön. 


Für mich gab es zwei Wechselgründe:
1) Das gute Pvp-Kampfsystem, ist wirklich viel besser wie WoW, macht viel mehr Spass.
2) Die Warhammer-Welt, in der ich schon seit mehr als 20 jahren Tabletop und Roleplay betreibe. Allerdings bin ich hier herb entäuscht worden, da die Umsetzung dieser fantastischen Welt durch Mythic leider sehr schlecht ist.

Der Wechsel lohnt sich, wenn du Pvp magst und zur PrimeTime spielen kannst. Pve, Tradeskilling, Inis sind nicht lohnenswert imho. Was den RVR angeht...naja ich halte den für Murks, aber es gibt genug die es mögen. Du laggst dann halt so mit einigen Dutzend anderen Spielern gegen einige Dutzend Feindspieler, kommst meist nicht dazu, besonders viele Knöpfe zu drücken, bevor du oder die Gegener tot sind......ist aber sehr beliebt zum Farmen von Ruf und Epix. Naja wie WoW halt, im RVR ist erst Action seit es da massen an Epix und zusätzliche Reputation zu farmen gibt.


----------



## wotan1999 (14. Januar 2009)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Was Action auf den Servern angeht, so findet die nur zur PrimeTime statt. Wenn du also keine Schichtarbeit oder so etwas hast und nur zu "normalen" Zeiten spielst, dann hast du auch kein Problem. Spielst du aber auch mal vor 18:00 oder nach 24:00 dann bist du auch auf den dicht besiedelten Servern recht alleine. Im Allgemeinen sind so ziemlich alle Server unterbevölkert, Mythic scheut sich halt, Server zusammenzulegen wegen der schlechten Presse die das bringt. Aber momentan spielen halt zu wenige WAR auf zu vielen Servern. BGs zu jeder Tageszeit im Takt von Minuten wie in WoW gibts auch nicht, selbst zur PrimeTime musst du schon mal bis zu ner Stunde warten.




Auf welchem Server bist du denn? Hatten heute morgen um 10:00 Uhr schon die erste WB im T3 und glaub jetzt nicht, dass keiner verteidigt hätte. Allgemein ist eig. immer was los. Auch wüsste ich nichts von langen Wartezeiten fürs Sz (BG).

Ich find WAR vorallem geil weil man keinen Druck hat. In WOW musste ich mir nach der Arbeit alles für den täglichen Raid zusammenfarmen - was nicht wenig war -, immer die bösen *-*DKP im Auge, denn man könnte ja auch einen Drop verpassen. Bestes beispiel war Kael Thas. An dem sind wir fast 2 Monate "Tag für Tag" rumgegimpt, bis er endlich lag. Zurückblickend muss ich doch erkennen wie blöd ich eig. war.

Jetzt brauch man keine Tränke, keine Repkosten, kein Blumenpflücken, kein garnichtsmehr. Chinafarmer nerven auch so gut wie garnicht und auf meine Tischplatte habe ich auch schon lange nichtmehr beim einschlafen in IF gesabbert, weil grad mal nix los war, man aber auf irgendwas wartete, wobei man aber nicht genau wusste was.


Ich war in WOW sehr aktiv, vermisse es aber in keinster Weise.


----------



## treas1983 (15. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch von WoW zu W.A.R gewechselt nach 2,5 Jahren WoW, hauptstächlich aus dem Grund weil PVP in WoW suckt und es weniger um Skill geht sondern nur um Items.

Bin zwar erst im T2 Gebiet unterwegs aber soviel Spass beim Leveln hatte ich noch nie in einem Mmo, im PvP geht von Lvl 1 an die Post ab und man kann die Quests als Lückenfüller nutzen und neue Chars zu leveln macht mir auch Spass, weil man einfach durch PvP immer Abwechslung hat.
Habe es in WoW in 2,5 Jahren nie fertig gebracht einen zweiten Char auf max lvl zu bekommen weil ich bei den Quests immer kotzen musste...In WoW konnte man ja PvP erst mit MAxlvl vernünftig machen oder gegen krankhaft ausgestatte LvL 19 Twinks.
An paar Burg Schlachten habe ich im T2 Bereich auch schon teilgenommen. Ich denke das ich länger bei War bleiben werde, das Spiel macht vieles richtig und hat in meinen Augen auch noch viel Potenzial.


Ps. zocke auf Averland(Destro)


----------

